# Il vole, il vole le virus !



## louiscypher (2 Juillet 2021)

avec la voix de Jean-Michel Apathie a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui ! c'est assurément l'été de tous les dangers ! Pensez-donc… La fin des restrictions tombent à pic ! Les masques tombés, l'application de la distanciation sociale envolée et le retour des activités d'avant les confinements donnent au virus une formidable opportunité de repartir de plus belle. Car, figurez-vous de partout en Europe les régions se reconfinent alors même que la saison estivale bat son plein. Et tout ça pour quoi ? L'explosion des contaminations au variant du virus Delta pardi ! Alors ne venez pas me faire croire qu'il n'en sera pas de même chez nous d'ici peu. On les connait les marsouins. Un coup on actualise parce que les données sont bonnes, un coup on n'actualise pas pour son contraire ! Ce jeu des chaises musicales avec les chiffres s'inspire pas confiance pour la suite. C'est pourquoi je réaffirme à quel point nos comportements nous conduisent vers l'été de tous les dangers…
> 
> 
> (enchaînement de ouf ')
> ...


La 2. Il court, il court le furet...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2021)

Je m'abonne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je m'abonne !


Mitou !


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2021)

Mais enfin!!!!

c'te question!!!

(que) ARTE évidement!!!!






D' ailleurs... avoir...









						The Doors : When You're Strange - Regarder le documentaire complet | ARTE
					

L'épopée fulgurante des Doors, de la création du groupe jusqu'à la mort de Jim Morrison, retracée par le cinéaste Tom DiCillo ("Ça tourne à Manhattan") à travers des images d'archives rares, tournées entre 1966 et 1971, et la voix de Johnny Depp.




					www.arte.tv


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

Je passe


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Il court, il court le furet...


A propos d'Arte..

La minute culture du professeur Rollin
Ce que l'on considère comme une innocente comptine pour enfant est en fait à double sens, et constitue une attaque contre la dépravation du clergé en général, et l'abbé Dubois en particulier, lors de la régence de Philippe d'Orléans (1715-1723). Considérez le début comme une contrepéterie, et la suite - il est passé par ici, il repassera par la - prend un tout autre sens qui ne devrait pas déplaire à l'auteur du fil.

Merci professeur Rollin


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mitou !


Nan !
Toi c'est miaou ! 



Romuald a dit:


> Considérez le début comme une contrepéterie


C'est quoi un curet ?!


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

Instant culinaire…

J'ai refais le tiramisu du chef pâtissier français pioché sur un blog anglais – _glawish traduira de lui-même notre commentateur sportif rebelle._ Mais j'ai un peu foiré le truc… La faute au mouillage du biscuit !

Figurez-vous que pour obtenir une imbibition parfaite du biscuit, il faut utiliser un liquide chaud – _comment notre commentateur sportif rebelle va-t-il bien pouvoir interpréter ça ? Mystère !_ Sauf que moi et ma manie d'oublier les _tips_ qui font d'un gâteau, un régal, avons mouillé le biscuit avec un mélange refroidi. Même après vingt-quatre heure de repos au frigo, mon offrande aux dieux du ballon rond italiens est restée sèche et peu parfumée du mélange amaretto café sucré. Dommage… Oui et non, cela m'a permis d'apprécier la crème. Mais comme à chaque fois avec ces pâtisseries un peu élaborées, il faut les faire souvent pour acquérir les automatismes.

M'enfin c'était bon quand même – _on se rattache à ce qu'on peut va penser notre commentateur sportif rebelle et supporter italien pour l'occasion. Il aura raison, hé hé, mais je m'en fous…_ Ce tiramisu était bon quand même !

:miam:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2021)

Gros coup de gueule du matin !!!  

Depuis le début du mois, je constate une recrudescence des chats errants dans le quartier (comme chaque année à la même période bien entendu).

Ce matin, j'en avais 5 qui attendaient en miaulant devant la porte de ma terrasse dont 2 qui appartiennent à des voisins partis en vacances lundi et qui n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que d'abandonner leurs poilus dehors pour la durée de leur séjour !

Déjà l'année dernière ils m'avaient fait le coup malgré le fait que je m'étais proposé de m'occuper (bénévolement, bien entendu !) de leurs chats pendant leur absence.

Renseignements pris auprès de la SPA de mon patelin, il s'avère qu'ils sont littéralement submergés par les abandons d'animaux depuis une dizaine de jours (40 chiens et 60 chats recueillis) - le refuge est full et doit refuser d'autres entrées !

Alors, oui ! Certains humains me dégoûtent profondément ... Comment peut on abandonner ces boules de poils tellement attachantes au profit de vacances à la con alors que des solutions existent ?

Mais restons positifs, au moins je pourrai m'occuper de mes nouveaux petits amis qui me le rendront au centuple !

Ce monde est de plus en plus merdique !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

Pendant la guerre ils les auraient bouffés.
Il paraît que c’est pas mauvais le chat. Un peu comme le lapin.
Tu devrais essayer.
D’une pierre, deux coups.

Bon, il ne faudrait pas que tu te fasses remarquer par tes poilus, ils pourraient le prendre mal - et puis ils doivent pouvoir te servir d’alibi au cas où quelqu’un aurait des soupçons.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pendant la guerre ils les auraient bouffés.
> Il paraît que c’est pas mauvais le chat. Un peu comme le lapin.
> Tu devrais essayer.
> D’une pierre, deux coups.
> ...


 ... ça fait 40 ans que je n'ai plus mangé de lapin ... Alors, bouffer mes poilus ! ...  ... 

Lucky, Pistache, Gaby, Grigri, Poilec, Groovy et Gizmo : Euh ! C'est qui ce Moon ????


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> mon offrande aux dieux du ballon rond italiens est restée sèche et peu parfumée du mélange amaretto café sucré


mais… faut pas sucrer le café ! Un café fort + amaretto et tremper légèrement le biscuit cuiller, uniquement d'un coté, de façon à conserver le croquant du biscuit. Miam !


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pendant la guerre ils les auraient bouffés.



Moi, j' aime bien les langues de chat...









						Langues de chat
					

beurre, sucre en poudre, farine, vanille, blanc d'oeuf




					www.marmiton.org


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Bon App' !


Pfffff ! Venant d'un bouffeur de chattes, rien ne m'étonne !!!!  ...


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2021)

La musique du groupe Indochine fais fuir le virus du covid!!!









						Pas de sur-risque de contamination au Covid-19 pour les spectateurs du concert test d'Indochine
					

L'AP-HP a rendu ses conclusions après le concert-test d'Indochine, le 29 mai à l'Accor Arena. Une bonne nouvelle pour le secteur de la musique.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> mais… faut pas sucrer le café ! Un café fort + amaretto et tremper légèrement le biscuit


Mon biscuit est une génoise peu sucrée ^^ 

/me suit la recette du mieux qu'il peut ! :/


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mon biscuit est une génoise peu sucrée


Mais il faut l'oublier 2 ou 3 jours pour qu'elle soit un peu raciste avant de la tremper, c'est meilleur


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pendant la guerre ils les auraient bouffés.


Avec des rutabagas et des topinambours…



Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il faut l'oublier 2 ou 3 jours pour qu'elle soit un peu raciste avant de la tremper, c'est meilleur


Vu le mal qu'elle me donne, il n'est pas question qu'elle perde son moelleux dans un placard pendant trois jours ! Par contre laisser moisir un raciste dans un placard, l'idée me plaît !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (...)
> Par contre laisser moisir un raciste dans un placard, l'idée me plaît !



Elle me plaît aussi, cette recette !!!...


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> La musique du groupe Indochine fais fuir le virus du covid!!!


CQFD. Mettons du Indochine dans toutes les rues passantes. Au moins, ça sera plus sympas que le rap violent US. Ils ne leurs restent plus qu’à faire une chanson de Noël. au boulot Nicolas, il reste encore 2 ou 3 mois pour pondre un truc digne de ce nom. Le chalenge n’est pas bien haut vu la concurrence.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky, Pistache, Gaby, Grigri, Poilec, Groovy et Gizmo : Euh ! C'est qui ce Moon ????



Pas un végan, mes minoux, pas un végan.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Va te falloir de très gros placards vu le très grand nombre de concernés !


Grosso merdo, un français sur cinq entre dans cette catégorie idéologique. Si je me charge d'un pékin, je fais comme qui dirait le boulot de trois autres ! Ça me va mais ne crois pas que je vais faire le boulot pour tous les quintettes ! Il me faudrait un porte-containers. Souci, j'ai le mal de mer !


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> un peu raciste


ah, le correcteur automatique et la non telecture, le combo magnifique


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> la non telecture


La quoi ?!


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

(j'suis sûr qu'il l'a fait d'exprès)


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (j'suis sûr qu'il l'a fait d'exprès)



Je n'en mettrais pas ma main au feu, et encore moins ma tête à couper... 
Je pense plutôt qu'il a dû oublier de se telire...


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2021)

Et l'excuse du clavier qwerty n'y changera rien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2021)

Amis français ! 

Je ne m'intéresse absolument pas au cyclisme, mais, malgré tout, je regarde parfois certaines étapes pour profiter de vos magnifiques paysages et des endroits merveilleux qui sont traversés par le tour !

La France est véritablement un pays hors du commun dont vous pouvez être fiers !  

Moi : Oui Lucky ! Tu veux dire quelque chose ?
Lucky : Oui ! En France, il n'y a donc que des français ???
Moi : Euh ! Oui ! On ne peut pas tout avoir quand même !  ... ​


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2021)

Dieu  créa la lune, les étoiles,  les rivières, les fleurs, et puis il créa la France.

Quand  il vit qu'il avait fait un pays parfait, il se dit: "C'est peut-être un  peu injuste pour les autres pays".

Alors, pour rétablir l'équilibre, il créa les  Français.​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ah, le correcteur automatique et la non telecture, le combo magnifique





aCLR a dit:


> (j'suis sûr qu'il l'a fait d'exprès)





Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pense plutôt qu'il a dû oublier de se telire...


Vous ne connaissez pas encore la puissance de mes calembours homophoniques ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous ne connaissez pas encore la puissance de mes calembours homophoniques ?


Non !
Mais j'ai bien profité de cette coquille pour rebondir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2021)

Pffffff ! Je déteste les mois de juillet et août ...  

J'habite un quartier tranquille près des écoles ! Cet endroit bruisse de mouvement 10 mois sur 12 et d'habitude la vie estudiantine bat son plein dans les commerces attenants ... sandwicheries, fast-food, petits bistrots ... etc...

Tu ne peux pas être 2 minutes sur le pas de ta porte sans qu'un voisin ne vienne tailler une bavette avec toi - c'est vrai aussi qu'on s'entend très bien dans le quartier et même le bobo-bio-vegan de service est devenu un exemple d'empathie ! 

Aujourd'hui, je suis resté une bonne demi-heure devant ma porte et ... personne ! Même pas une bagnole pour briser le silence ... Ils sont tous partis en vacances avec femmes, enfants et bagages !

Heureusement ! Pour certains, je m'occupe de leurs matous de compagnie pendant leur absence ... Une occupation bienvenue pour égayer les journées.

Bien entendu, je pouvais partir en vacances avec mes enfants et petits-enfants mais, au fil du temps et l'âge n'aidant pas, je me suis mis à détester la promiscuité des longs voyages en voiture, les files d'attente aux aéroports (surtout en cette période), la foule des vacanciers faisant la queue dans les all-in et l'odeur prenante et visqueuse de la crême solaire qui vient chatouiller celle de ma clope ! 

Par contre, j'apprécie de temps en temps une belle journée à la mer dans une petite station sans prétention encore épargnée de la horde des vacanciers ... là, je me sens bien ! Promenade le matin, petit resto sympa le midi et retour chez moi en fin d'après-midi !  ... C'est mon nirvana à moi ! 

Et puis, j'ai une belle terrasse, pleine de vigne vierge et d'hydrangeas ... Que demander de plus !

Et oui ! Contrairement à ce que j'étais "avant", je deviens un solitaire - pas encore un ermite heureusement - et la compagnie journalière de mes poilus me suffit amplement.

J'attends avec impatience la reprise scolaire, temps béni où je vais chercher les petits enfants à l'école (du moins les 2 qui habitent mon patelin, parce que les 3 autres habitent malheureusement à 150 bornes - mais on se voit régulièrement !), et ou l'on bouffe une bonne gaufre de Liège ou de Bruxelles chez le glacier du coin avant de rentrer à la maison ! 

Heureusement, tous les jours je rigole bien avec mes poilus qui sont de véritables maîtres en zénitude et qui me donnent de précieuses leçons de vie ! Comme je dis souvent : "J'espérais une main ... et j'ai trouvé une patte !" 

edit : J'ai oublié de signaler que la friterie reste ouverte durant les vacances ... miam ! 

En attendant, je vous souhaite d'excellentes vacances !!!! Bande de nases !  ...


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2021)

Fallait sortir avec moi...

Je n' ai pas fait attention, et j' avais oublié les manifestations anti vaccins... Alors là, j' ai croisé du monde... et çà c' est pas toujours bien passé. 

Je me suis pris la tete avec eux.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2021)

Il faudrait qu'ils puissent aller jusqu'au bout dans le refus du vaccin. Par exemple signer un refus de soins si ils attrapent ce fichu virus...
Dans 3 jours nous recevons notre seconde dose. J'espère être moins malade qu'a la première !


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2021)

C' était une marche de Moonwalkers...!!!

Bon, sinon, ils ne proposent rien. Et ils ont pas grand chose a avancer. Je suis tombé sur un infirmier, et tout cas se présentant en tant que tel, mais il n' avait pas l'ombre d'un argument, et une autre qui voulait bien du vaccin, mais un vaccin classique, pas ARN, "passque on lit des trucs sur internet', bah, il y a l' astra zeneca, classique... Ha oui, mais non, elle voulait le vaccin chinois.... ben voyons... 
Autrement avec un , ça a ete juste des échanges d'insultes ( Genre, cours de récréation d' école primaire)

C' était la sortie du Samedi, pour me détendre...


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> les manifestations anti vaccins...


J'ai entendu dans le poste un leader des GJs – je n'savais même pas qu'ils existaient encore ceux-là – dire à la caméra qu'_il doutait de la bienséance de la vaccination_. 



Powerdom a dit:


> Il faudrait qu'ils puissent aller jusqu'au bout dans le refus du vaccin. Par exemple signer un refus de soins si ils attrapent ce fichu virus...


Un voisin propose à peu de choses près la même chose. _Vous ne voulez pas vous faire vacciner, ok. Mais ne venez pas demander l'aide de la sécu en cas d'infection. Soyez libre jusqu'au bout !_


Powerdom a dit:


> Dans 3 jours nous recevons notre seconde dose. J'espère être moins malade qu'a la première !


On croise les doigts pour toi !


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2021)

Moi, la premiere dose, il ne s'est rien passé.

La seconde dose, j'ai eut un peu de douleur a l'endroit piqué, pendant plusieurs jours. Rien de dramatique, mais comme je n' avais strictement eut aucune douleur suite à la première piqure, ça ma un peu surpris.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2021)

Moi a la deuxième dose  , beaucoup de fatigue pendant une journée 
le vaccin ne réagit pas de la mème façon sur chacun humain


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dans 3 jours nous recevons notre seconde dose. J'espère être moins malade qu'a la première !


J'ai eu Pfizer 2 fois, j'ai rien senti...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai eu Pfizer 2 fois, j'ai rien senti...


itou !

J'ai même demandé au "piqueur" quand il allait se décider à faire son boulot et qu'on n'allait pas y passer la semaine !
Réponse: "vous ai assez vu, filez vous asseoir 15' et filez d'ici !

Jte jure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2021)

Bon ! Faut arrêter de taper sur la gueule des anti-vaccins sinon ils vont se sentir piqués au vif !  ...


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2021)

Bah, moi, je me suis fait vacciné uniquement pour çà:









						Info ou Intox - Vaccination et magnétisme en Belgique ? Les explications d'un expert
					

De nombreuses vidéos tentent de prouver que la vaccination contre le Covid-19 entrainerait des effets de magnétisme sur les bras des patients et aimanterait téléphones portables et autres cuillères. Une…




					observers.france24.com
				




Je me voyais déjà, me baladant en slip de bain, sur la plage, mon portable collé au bras...


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2021)

“montrant des téléphones, des fourchettes ou des aimants tenir seuls sur le bras“

Les couverts sont en inox qui n'est pas magnétique


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> “montrant des téléphones, des fourchettes ou des aimants tenir seuls sur le bras“
> 
> Les couverts sont en inox qui n'est pas magnétique


Il existe des aciers inoxydables magnétiques. L'acier ne contient pas de Nickel, juste du chrome et du carbone. En accastillage, on utilise de l'inox 304L (A2) ou 316L (A4). Ces deux-là sont amagnétiques. Mais pour les ustensiles de cuisine on est plutôt sur un inox 430. Celui-là est magnétique. (c'est pour ça qu'il y a trois bennes – et trois prix – pour "l'inox" dans les centres de récupération de produits métallurgiques – les ferrailleurs si tu préfères !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2021)

Ha


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha


Je te dis ça « à tête reposée » hein…

Cette semaine je suis allé dans une fonderie pour faire reproduire un élément de décoration en fonte. Dix ans au bas mot que je n'avais pas échangé avec un fondeur. SI bien qu'arrivé à l'accueil de la boîte, mon contact se présente à moi et me demande l'objet de ma visite. Et là…

/me passe pour un con !  

— Vous êtes ?!
— Je vous ai téléphoné la semaine passée pour une demande de pièces en acier…
— En quoi ?!
— Pardon, en fonte…
— Ah oui… L'appel pour les équerres…
— Oui voilà !
— Venez dans mon bureau, on va voir ça…

Et ce n'était que la première mise en défaut lexicographique du rendez-vous…


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2021)

Au fait…

Depuis plusieurs jours, ou plusieurs nuits, j'oublie de passer ici pour interpeller l'amateur de lampyres. Les premières fois, j'ai oublié parce que le circuit où se cache ces petites bêtes n'est pas très praticable. Enfin, n'est plus très praticable lors d'une marche nocturne à cause des gamins du quartier venus labourer le chemin à coups de motocross. Si bien que les premières nuits suivant la nouvelle lune, je faisais plus attention où mettre les pieds que scruter les fourrés à la recherche de points lumineux.​​Et puis samedi est arrivé. Le soleil avait tellement cogné dans la journée que passé minuit j'ai pu sortir Médor sans enfiler une laine ou une veste. Nous marchions sur un trottoir sans lumière. Je ne sais pas chez vous mais par chez nous les élus tentent des expériences d'extinction de l'éclairage public. Nous avançions donc prudemment parce que là encore la planéité du trottoir laisse à désirer par endroit. Quand soudain, au beau milieu d'une bâche de plastique noire, la lumière fut ! Un minuscule point vert se détachait sur ce carré de jardin exempt de toute vie végétale. Pour une fois qu'un étouffeur de mauvaises herbes sert à autre chose que nuire à la vie, autant s'en féliciter !​​Tout heureux de voir mon premier abdomen turgescent de lumière verte de l'année, je compilais les données récoltées au fil des années. Non seulement il fallait une nuit sans trop de lune pour déranger les prétendants mais il fallait aussi une température clémente pour la reproduction. Ça ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit les années passées tant la chaleur de l'été portait vraiment son nom. Sauf que cette année, le yoyo permanent de températures faisant, je n'étais pas très sûr d'en voir courant juillet. C'était sans compter sur l'appétit sexuel des lampyres, hé hé.​​Tout content, nous avons continué notre parcours. Arrivés dans le bois longeant le ru, je décidais de passer par un autre chemin que celui défoncé par les crampons des sportifs motorisés du dimanche. À ce sujet, c'est marrant qu'ils choisissent toujours le jour de repos des policiers municipaux pour accomplir leur sortie. Enfin bref, nos marchions sur le chemin bordant le cours d'eau quand soudain, un petit point lumineux me sauta aux yeux ! Et de deux me suis-je esclaffé avant de continuer d'un il faut que je raconte ça à Zebig ! Et puis j'ai oublié…​​Et hier-soir, alors que Médor suivait son parcours olfactif, je scrutais les zones sombres à la recherche d'abdomens lumineux. Et tu sais quoi, Ô Grand Gourou, j'ai encore vu deux vers luisants ! Et pas aux mêmes endroits que la veille ! J'ai pris des photos mais la qualité laisse trop à désirer pour les partager. Par contre, j'ai rempli le formulaire qui va bien !​
… c'est la saison des amours chez les lampyres !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2021)

J'en ai dans le jardin, 2 ou 3 depuis une semaine. Le soir en fermant les volets, je leur dis bonne nuit !
Et je viens de remplir le formulaire d'observation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2021)

Super ! J'adore les lampyres !!!  ... Merci d'en prendre soin ! 

Par contre, je n'ai pas encore rencontré de pieuvres mimétiques ... Mais vous me direz que c'est normal, puisqu'elles sont ... mimétiques ! 

D'autre part, ma toilette étant bouchée, j'aimerais assez me procurer quelques bousiers ... Allez ! Roulez jeunesse !!!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 2 ou 3 depuis une semaine


Depuis une semaine ?!

Rhâaaa ! Le micro-climat d'la Bretagne… 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Et je viens de remplir le formulaire d'observation.


_Well done buddy ! _


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci d'en prendre soin !


Ah mais je n'en prends pas soin ! 

Je les observe…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2021)

Un soir, je me promenais et soudain, je tombe sur 3 lampyres en vadrouille ! 
Celui de gauche me dit : Salut mec, je m'appelle Maurice ...
Celui de droite me dit : Salut aussi, moi c'est Edgard ...
Surpris, je leur demande : Et celui du centre, qui éclaire jaune, c'est qui ?
Les 2 me répondent en choeur : bin, c'est le lampyre Dumilieu ! 

 ...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)

Nous avons aussi nos lampyres dans le Jura , quand je me promène parfois le soir dans les chemins et route de montagne en rentrant de Suisse , je les croisent .
 Mais en se rapprochant ,surprise  ce sont des touristes avec des lampes frontales .
Ils goutent pour la première fois aux spécialités locales 
"Macvin , Marc du Jura , Absinthe , Pontarlier"

Ils marchent souvent de travers 
Nous avons aussi un formulaires qui va bien  
C'est la saison


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je n'ai pas encore rencontré de pieuvres mimétiques


Moi non plus mais…

Quand mon ami avait son aquarium d'eau de mer, on a eu de sacrées surprises avec la faune marine !

Avant de continuer, je dois dire que l'aquariophilie ça n'est pas mon truc. Mais j'ai suivi l'évolution de son bac avec attention. Entre les coraux mous, les anémones et leurs locataires les poissons-clowns, le reste des poiscailles exotiques et les pierres vivantes, j'en ai vu défiler du beau monde dans ce bout de récif d'intérieur.

Et notamment dans ces fameuses pierres vivantes ! J'ai mis un moment à comprendre ce qu'il pouvait bien y avoir de vivant dans ce bout de rocher payé à prix d'or ! La révélation s'est faite un soir. Alors que mon ami bichonnait son bloc d'eau salée, il sollicita mon attention pour admirer la merveille qui venait d'éclore.

En fait de merveille, il s'agissait d'un bébé méduse ! Oui, oui, une méduse… Un œuf avait dû se déposer sur la roche avant d'être extraite et mise en vente chez le marchand. Et une combinaison du calendrier et de la température de l'eau avait poussé l'invertébré à sortir de son cocon. On la regarda se trémousser toute la soirée. Et le lendemain, la méduse avait disparu… Elle avait certainement été mangée par un des colocataires.

Elle était mignonne et nous l'avons regrettée lorsqu'un autre des êtres vivants, niché dans ce caillou des îles, vînt à grandir. Ce qui n'était qu'une larve insignifiante devînt une terreur pour la population locale. En effet, nous hébergions une squille. Autrement appelée mante des mers ou _stomatopoda_ – pour les spécialistes – l'animal passa sa vie à tuer tous les copains qu'on ajoutait dans l'aquarium. C'est bien simple, à la fin il ne restait que des coraux mous, des algues et la squille. La tueuse en série ne mesurait pas plus de trois ou quatre centimètres mais voilà…

Nous avions échu d'un spécimen appartenant à une des espèces dite « frappeuses ». Je ne sais pas si tu connais ces bestioles là mais laisse-moi te dire qu'elles font parties des animaux les plus rapides du règne animal. Elles ont des petits bras tout repliés comme les mantes religieuses. Et quand elles attaquent, elles déploient ces bras à une vitesse telle qu'aucune proie n'a le temps d'éviter les deux poings qui lui arrivent sur la gueule !

Et comme à chaque fois qu'elle tuait un hôte, mon ami enlevait la victime du bac pour éviter une montée de nitrites, l'ennemi juré des aquariums, la squille ne pouvait se régaler de sa victoire par K.O. ! En même temps, pour sa décharge, nous ne l'avions pas encore repérée… On s'est rendu compte de son existence quand il n'y eu plus de proie à chasser…

Alors tes pieuvres mimétiques, ça n'est pas que je n'ai pas envie d'en voir… Mais c'est tout comme !   



Le monstre en image


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juillet 2021)

J'en ai entendu parler, c'est une sorte de crevette. La mort peut être belle ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en ai entendu parler, c'est une sorte de crevette. La mort peut être belle ?


Ouais ouais ! 
Sauf que les crevettes du bacs n'ont pas du tout apprécié l'arrivée de cette clandé !

Sinon…

Mes deux lampyres étaient encore en poste la nuit passée ! Le premier au même endroit que la veille et le second avait changé de jardin. Il avait planté son signal lumineux en plein milieu d'une pelouse, un terrain dégagé et idéal pour attendre la venue d'une copine !


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2021)

Bon les gars…

Le flash info _Lampyre en goguettes_ du mois de juillet touche à sa fin ! Mes petits abdomens lumineux ont éteint les feux – de l'amour !

Rendez-vous dans trois semaines pour le second round ^^


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2021)

Que du bonheur de ce lever tôt et de faire du sport avant la chaleur
ce matin debout avec le soleil , et départ dans la montagne pour une bonne marche nordique 
 en pleine forme pour partir au boulot


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2021)

ça y est dose 2 faite ce matin. Après de l'Astra une dose de Moderna, qui lutte mieux contre le variant selon mon médecin. Pour le moment pas de douleurs ni de désagréments


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Encore 10 km de marche nordique en montagne ce matin , c'est cool de pas travailler le vendredi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2021)

... Allez ! Une journée qui commence bien ! 

Ce matin, je suis passé chez Thelma et Louise (mes 2 pharmaciennes attitrées et sosies improbables des 2 héroïnes précitées !  ) !

La semaine dernière, alors que je cherchais quelque chose de naturel pour assainir mon intérieur, elles m'avaient conseillé de l'eucalyptus radié en diffusion ... Et effectivement c'est très agréable !

Elles me demandent donc si je suis satisfait ... L'occasion était trop belle ... Je leur dis que chaque matin, en plus des 5 poilus qui m'attendent sur la terrasse j'ai été surpris en apercevant un groupe de koalas affamés qui cherchaient à entrer ! 

Et ça n'a pas raté ... l'une me dit en rigolant que c'est à cause de la diffusion de l'eucalyptus tandis que l'autre, penchée sur l'armoire derrière elle me sort une boîte de ... suppositoires à l'eucalyptus sensés éviter ce problème !

Et d'ajouter : "J'espère pour vous que les koalas sur votre terrasse ne sont pas des gros mâles en rut sinon vous aurez quelques difficultés à vous asseoir dans les prochains jours !" ... 

S'en est suivi un gros éclat de rire !!! 

Ces 2 là, je les adore !  ... Elles sont "trop" !



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2021)

Bon ! Y en a marre ....  

Depuis 13 H je regarde la cérémonie d'ouverture (au rabais !) des JO de Tokyo !  (Je sais ! J'ai du courage !)

Pas de public, des "tableaux" sans saveur indignes d'un pays comme le Japon, et les 3/4 des athlètes qui défilent smartphone en mains - réseaux sociaux obligent ! 

Bref, tout cela est véritablement d'un ennui assommant ! Surtout quand on y ajoute la "musique d'ascenseur" qui est censée égayer la cérémonie !

Un instant, je me suis dis qu'ils auraient mieux fait de supprimer ou de reporter ces JO pandémiques et anémiques quand j'ai pensé aux athlètes qui se sont entraînés comme des damnés pendant des années pour pouvoir y participer - J'espère pour eux que les performances récompenseront leurs efforts ! 

Là-dessus, je coupe la TV sans regrets !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2021)

Aujourd'hui , en revenant d'une baignade dans un lac , je suivais une voiture immatriculée en Belgique 
C'était un Peugeot Tepee,
Je sais pas pourquoi , j'ai pensé à un membre du forum  
Il devrait ce reconnaitre


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2021)

Je ne vois pas de qui tu parles ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui , en revenant d'une baignade dans un lac , je suivais une voiture immatriculée en Belgique
> C'était un Peugeot Tepee,
> Je sais pas pourquoi , j'ai pensé à un membre du forum
> Il devrait ce reconnaitre


 ... C'était donc toi qui me suivait !!!

Tout s'explique ! Je me demandais pourquoi mes 3 poilus sur la plage arrière s'amusaient à faire des pattes d'honneur dans tous les sens !!!


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en ai dans le jardin, 2 ou 3 depuis une semaine. Le soir en fermant les volets, je leur dis bonne nuit !
> Et je viens de remplir le formulaire d'observation.



Ben moi, je savais pas que j’avais des lampyres (et des meilleurs) dans mon jardin. J’ai toujours cru que j’avais des vers luisants...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> des lampyres (et des meilleurs)


 ...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> J’ai toujours cru que j’avais des vers luisants...


Et moi des lucioles !
C'est dire si la langue française compte de mots différents pour désigner la même chose !

Et tu fais bien de me rappeler de vous dire une chose. Hier-soir alors que Médor et moi rentrions de sa sortie sous la pleine lune, nous avons croisé un abdomen lumineux caché au pied d'un thuya. Mes certitudes quand à l'activité sessuelle de ces insectes se sont effondrées. Pis en y repensant, je me suis dis que j'avais croisé un lampyre adepte d'onanisme ! Parce que franchement, quelle donzelle trouverait un partenaire lui-même caché dans une haie ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> quelle donzelle trouverait un partenaire lui-même caché dans une haie ?!


Tu oublies les phéromones très puissantes que dégagent ces petites bêtes. La loubarde c'est pour dire "approche, chuis pas loin"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2021)

Hier soir, tout-à-fait par hasard, je suis tombé sur un gars avec qui j'ai effectué mon service militaire, et bien évidemment on n'a pas manqué de se remémorer quelques anecdotes dont celle de l'adjudant "Pilouze" qui mérite d'être racontée !

Son surnom "Pilouze" provenait du fait qu'il était en charge de l'entretien général de la caserne et qu'il faisait une sévère fixation sur les pelouses rasées au cordeau sur lesquelles il était strictement interdit de poser ne serait-ce qu'un petit orteil.

Il était autrichien et se baladait pratiquement tout le temps avec un genre de mini mégaphone dans lequel il gueulait "pilouze" lorsqu'il surprenait un contrevenant ... Et on entendait des "pilouze" par ci et des "pilouze" par là à longueur de journées !

De plus, il supervisait personnellement l'entretien de ces pelouses allant jusqu'à mesurer la hauteur de l'herbe à l'aide d'une petite latte qu'il avait toujours sur lui !

Un jour que nous étions tous réunis sur le parade ground en attendant le commandant de compagnie, ce dernier n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de traverser la pelouse en biais pour arriver au-devant de nous !

Et ça n'a pas manqué ... On a entendu un "pilouze" retentissant ce qui a provoqué l'hilarité de tous ! 

Vexé, le commandant a gueulé : "Vous savez à qui vous vous adressez ???"

Et là, suprême bonheur, on a entendu dans le mégaphone : "pilouze, mon commandant !" ... On était tous pliés de rire et en quelques instants, l'adjudant Pilouze est devenu une sorte de héro aux yeux de tous ... 

On a quand même bien rigolé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2021)

Et hier soir, après avoir parlé de l'adjudant Pilouze, J'ai eu un petit coup de blues teinté de regrets ...  

L'adjudant Pilouze faisait partie des PSL (Personnel Service Léger) qui s'occupaient de toutes les tâches ingrates de la caserne (cuisine, cantine, entretien etc...) - y étaient affectés ceux qui n'avaient pas réussi les tests d'admission, qui avaient abandonnés en cours de route ou qui avaient raté les différents brevets (para, commando, nageur de combat etc...).

Il était très mal vu de frayer avec les PSL - ces derniers avaient des tables séparées à la cantine et des bâtiments un peu éloignés du corps principal de la caserne - pour être précis, nous étions "l'aristocratie" et eux "la plèbe", taillable et corvéable à merci !  ... Tout ça ne nous empêchait pas de nous lier d'amitié avec certains d'entre eux, mais toujours dans une certaine discrétion et jamais au vu de tous, et surtout pas des officiers !

De là mon coup de blues et mes regrets sincères ... J'ai été comme les autres pendant ces 2 années, conditionné et imbu de ma personne, ignorant certaines personnes pour ne pas déplaire "aux autres" ... Et il a fallu qu'on reparle de l'adjudant Pilouze hier soir pour que je me retrouve en face d'un auto-portrait que je n'apprécie pas ! 

Je n'y avais jamais pensé avant cette conversation ...  ... et j'ai l'amer sentiment d'être peut être passé à côté de belles rencontres et de chouettes amitiés !

Merci Pilouze !!!!!


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juillet 2021)

_Puisque nous sommes dans les souvenirs _
Les vers luisants de aCLR m'ont rappelé une anecdote que je vais tâcher de vous raconter. 
Un grand oncle décédé il y a 3 ans à l'âge de 103 ans était curé de village dans le Doubs. Pendant la guerre il était à Fournet Luisans. Après la guerre, il avait récupéré une voiture allemande une Volkswagen à demi amphibie avec laquelle il a roulé pas mal d'années. 
Comme elle était de couleur verte, ses collègues curés, n'avaient pas mis longtemps à le surnommer "le vers luisant". C'était un homme très drôle qui nous faisait toujours rigoler. 
Un jour il vient sur la ferme de mes parents cueillir des cerises avec 2 ou 3 religieuses. Au moment de monter sur l'échelle dressée, l'une d'elle lui demande : Mon père vous les cueillez avec la queue ? Ce à quoi il avait répondu : Oh non j'ai déjà assez de mal avec mes mains !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2021)

Depuis que, contractuellement et grâce à Gizmo, j'ai la certitude de me réincarner en matou, je suis soulagé et confiant dans l'avenir !  

Bien entendu, j'ai quand même quelques efforts à faire avant le "grand passage" ! Alors, tous les jours, mes poilus me donnent une heure de cours pour m'apprendre les principes de base de leurs vies de félins !

Je fais d'énormes progrès ... En quelques jours j'ai pris goût aux croquettes, j'arrive à ch... dans une litière, je réussis à prendre un regard suppliant quand j'ai besoin de quelque chose, je schlappe à même le robinet, j'apprends à être partout chez moi et j'emmerde mes congénères aux plus mauvais moments !

Du côté de la démarche, ça commence à aller ... Le problème, c'est qu'en rue, certains me regardent un peu "de travers" en murmurant que je devrais avoir honte !  ... Mais en bon aspirant matou, je m'en fiche complètement !

Le seul problème que je rencontre, c'est la queue "genre glory" ... Mais Pistache me rassure en me disant : "T'en fais pas ! Croises une belle chatte et ça ira !" ... Me voilà donc rassuré ! 

Demain, ils m'apprendront à sauter et à courir tout nu sur le haut de la palissade !  ... J'espère que ma voisine ne se tapera pas un infarctus ! 

Bref, et comme vous le constatez, tout va bien ! meow meow ... crou (clin d'oeil @Toum'aï ) ! 

NB : Par contre, au supermarché, je dois absolument éviter le rayon des fruits et légumes à cause des concombres !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et hier soir, après avoir parlé de l'adjudant Pilouze, J'ai eu un petit coup de blues teinté de regrets ...
> 
> L'adjudant Pilouze faisait partie des PSL (Personnel Service Léger) qui s'occupaient de toutes les tâches ingrates de la caserne (cuisine, cantine, entretien etc...) - y étaient affectés ceux qui n'avaient pas réussi les tests d'admission, qui avaient abandonnés en cours de route ou qui avaient raté les différents brevets (para, commando, nageur de combat etc...).
> 
> ...




Il n'est jamais vraiment trop tard... 
Il y en a tant, qui se retrouvent plus ou moins dans la situation de l'adjudant Pilouze.
Tu as sans doute fait ce que tu pouvais avec lui dans le contexte militaire de ta vie de cette époque.
Et tu as sans doute fait encore mieux avant, et après cette période... Avec d'autres... 
Il y en a tant qui sont en dehors de l'élite, qui ont raté un truc... Un brevet, ou autre chose. 
Il y en a tant qui se font mépriser ou rejeter parce qu'ils ne correspondent pas à une certaine norme...
La norme d'une élite ou d'une autre... 

Tu en trouveras partout.
Sans doute près de chez toi. 
Et même ici. J'en ai croisé pas mal, ici, justement. 
Tu n'auras pas de mal à en trouver un peu partout. 

Mais je me demande pourquoi je te dis ça ; je suis persuadé que tu sais déjà tout ça depuis 'longtemps.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2021)

Le mépris de classe, nous en sommes tous victime ou acteur. C'est inhérent aux relations humaines. Même en faisant un maximum d'efforts pour ne pas être entraîné dans cette voie, il y aura toujours un énergumène face à soi pour ruiner ce travail de fond.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je me demande pourquoi je te dis ça ; je suis persuadé que tu sais déjà tout ça depuis 'longtemps.


Pas mieux !


----------



## patlek (30 Juillet 2021)

Bon... moi; demain , faut que j' évite d' aller en ville.

Si je croise les manifs antivax . antipass;

Je risque de me transformer en....

*SERGENT PIQUOUZE !!!!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je me demande pourquoi je te dis ça ; je suis persuadé que tu sais déjà tout ça depuis 'longtemps.


De toutes façons, le temps est passé par là ... Malheureusement !  

Au moment ou je te réponds, l'adjudant Pilouze est certainement occupé à tailler les arcs-en-ciel au cordeau et à ranger les nuages par ordre de grandeur ... Qu'il repose en paix ! 

Le bataillon a été dissout en 2010 et la citadelle fermée par la même occasion pour des raisons budgétaires.

Ne reste qu'un petit musée pour les nostalgiques avec une plaque "dorée" sur la porte - et cette plaque est explicite : "Pour certains, vous êtes oubliés ... Pour d'autres, vous faites partie du passé ... ... " Mais pour nous, c'est différent ! N'y voyez aucun sentiment militariste ... Nous étions simplement une bande de potes qui croyaient en ce qu'ils faisaient en ce moment particulier.

Chaque jour qui passe effrite (normal pour des belges ) nos souvenirs - bientôt ils auront totalement disparus au gré des visites impromptues des amateurs d'urbex !

Mais tout ça ... c'est la vie !


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2021)

J'ai adoré le film Coco de Pixar. Car la morale de cette histoire, c'est que tu ne meurs pas vraiment tant que quelqu'un se souvient de toi. Très beau film, très beau message. En tout cas, l'adjudant Pilouze est toujours bien vivant en toi et maintenant en nous, et c'est ça qui est important.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2021)

La semaine dernière, un passant certainement bien intentionné, ...   ... m'a fait gentiment remarquer qu'un règlement communal interdisait de nourrir les pigeons et les chats errants sur la voie publique sous peine d'une amende administrative de 50 Euros ! 

Et ce, alors que j'étais tout occupé à remplir la gamelle des pauvres poilus lâchement abandonnés pendant cette période de vacances ! 

Hier, en clopant sur le pas de ma porte, je vois arriver les 2 policiers de la brigade canine accompagnés de leur chien, un berger malinois pour qui je réserve toujours quelques friandises et qui est un exemple de gentillesse et de sympathie ! 

J'en profite pour leur demander quelques explications sur ce fameux règlement communal et j'avoue que leur réponse m'a surpris ... Ils me confirment donc l'application de ce règlement stipulant l'interdiction de nourrir les poilus errants sur la voie publique et me disent que si je place la gamelle sur mon seuil de porte, je suis en dehors de la voie publique et qu'en conséquence personne ne peut me reprocher quoi que ce soit ! 

L'un deux ajoute qu'il nourrit aussi quelques chats de cette façon et que 2 plaintes de voisins ont été classées sans suite malgré la présence journalière de 2 ou 3 matous qui squattent son seuil de porte depuis quelques mois ! 

Ils m'ont donné leurs coordonnées en me disant que je ne devais pas hésiter à les contacter en cas de problèmes de voisinage ... 

Là-dessus, j'ai doublé la dose de friandises pour leur chien !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ils m'ont donné leurs coordonnées en me disant que je ne devais pas hésiter à les contacter en cas de problèmes de voisinage ...
> 
> Là-dessus, j'ai doublé la dose de friandises pour leur chien !!!!


Rhoo ! Le cas flagrant de corruption. 

The Big a les cogne à sa pogne. C’est Don van der Corleonne, capo di tutti i gatti.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2021)

L'expression qui me qualifie le mieux ce matin est : "*glandeur et décadence*" ...  
En début de semaine, j'ai ressorti mon iMac G3 DV600 sous Tiger et ce qui me vient à l'esprit c'est : Purée ! c'était mieux avant ... c'est beau ... c'est du costaud ... c'est simple ... c'est intuitif ... connectique au top où je retrouve mes FW adorées !
Et, en bavant sur l'engin, je me suis dis : "Big ! Tu es un anachronisme sur pattes dans un monde qui penche dangereusement vers la folie !"
​


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2021)

Moi, je le mettrais sous mac os 9; nostalgie au top.

(Et j' esayerais de retrouver de vieux jeux, Super Maze War, spin doctor, ou des jeux plus gros Pangéa, Bugdom, ou encore plus gros (j' en ai chez moi Warcraft 1 , Duke Nukem..!)


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2021)

"Ce message est en attente d'approbation d'un modérateur, et est invisible pour les visiteurs normaux."

On me surveille comme le lait sur le feu? On craint mes posts??
Que je fasse des révélations compromettantes???
Que je déballe tout ce que je sais???
Que je sorte les dossiers????


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> "Ce message est en attente d'approbation d'un modérateur, et est invisible pour les visiteurs normaux."
> 
> On me surveille comme le lait sur le feu? On craint mes posts??
> Que je fasse des révélations compromettantes???
> ...


T'inquiète pas !

Il y a une fonction dans cette version de XF qui bloque et soumet à l'approbation de la modération tous les messages contenant des termes suspects afin d'éviter le spam. Et comme toute IA a ces limites, la notre ne fait pas de différence entre un dinosaure des forums et un nouveau membre. Si bien qu'elle filtre sans distinction.


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 234293
> 
> 
> L'expression qui me qualifie le mieux ce matin est : "*glandeur et décadence*" ...
> ...


Oh non, tu n'est pas un anachronisme. J'ai moi aussi une certaine nostalgie pour ces anciens Mac a la connectique simple mais polyvalente.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2021)

et Mac Syndicate ! le temps que j'ai pu passer sur ce jeu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2021)

C'est tonteux !!!!!  

Impossible de me connecter à mon forum préféré avec mon G3 !!!!! 
Que ce soit avec Safari, Firefox ou TenFourFox ... la page (qui ne ressemble à rien, d'ailleurs !) reste figée ! 
MacGé aurait quand même pu faire un effort pour ses dinosaures anachroniques !  ...


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Netscape!


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je n'ai pas oublié aCLR tortillant de l'arrière-train pour émoustiller les caissières de son super-marché !


Ne le répète à personne mais je tire quelques avantages
de ces passages en caisse olé-olé. Chaque fois qu'un jeu,
une tombola ou une collection accompagne une quinzaine
commerciale, tu peux être sûr que je repars bien chargé
en tickets à gratter, pochettes cadeaux ou timbres.


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est tonteux !!!!!


Absolutamente !

C'est tonteux le temps pourri sur la moitié nord du pays !
Tonteux à un point… Mes lampyres ont foutu l'camp !
Envolés !

C'est que je ne vous ai pas raconté ce qu'il s'est passé depuis la nuit où Médor et moi avons détourné le regard devant l'illuminati tapit dans le buis ! En fait c'était un thuya mais vous savez ce que c'est… Un mot en entraîne un autre et de repenser à l'excité au bedon tout allumé de cette douce lumière verte, illuminati i tutti quanti… J'étais parti !

MAIS ME REVOILÀ ! Pitin de caps lock… À vous causer de ces lucioles croisées chaque nuit, maraudant chaque soir au même endroit ou presque, comme c'était agréable d'apprécier du regard ces points lumineux dans la pénombre du quartier. Ils sont restés actifs jusqu'au huit ou dix août. Depuis plus rien ! Tonteux que j'vous dit ! 'fin comme dit Zebig parce que moi, vous me connaissez, je ne suis pas comme ça. Non, non, non, je ne me vautre pas dans la tonte – de mes victimes penseront certains – comme je ne suis pas tonteux – ni teuton d'ailleurs – pas plus que je ne suis tonteuse. Je laisse ça aux autres. Non, je serai plutôt tonteur. De quoi, je ne sais pas mais tonteur assurément.

C'est un métier d'avenir, tonteur. Tiens ! Toi le jeune qui ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre que draguer les filles et taper la discute avec les frérots, viens donc faire tonteur ! T'auras une toiture de fonction, un salaire de tonteur et une prime de tonte.  Et tout ça en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire. Alors ?! T'embauche quand !?



(et si j'allais dormir…)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Tonteux à un point… Mes lampyres ont foutu l'camp !
> Envolés !
> Ils sont restés actifs jusqu'au huit ou dix août. Depuis plus rien !


 ... C'est de ma faute ! ... 

Comme tout un chacun, les lampyres ont besoin de vacances ... Alors, dans mon patelin, j'ai construit une tour dans le style hôtel à insectes pour qu'ils puissent y venir en villégiature à partir du 15 août !

J'ai appelé ça le "Lampyre State Building" et j'ai fait de la pub au niveau international avec la conséquence que mes espérances d'occupation les plus folles ont été dépassées ! 

Pas de loyer, c'est gratos ! En contrepartie, ils s'occupent de l'éclairage extérieur et des communs ! 

Les lampyres épileptiques, quant à eux, seront chargés des guirlandes durant la période de Noël ! 

J'ai aussi eu la surprise de voir débarquer quelques bousiers que j'ai chargé de l'entretien des lieux d'aisance ! Avec eux, ça roule !!!!! Mpfffff !!!


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2021)

Aucun de vous deux n’a pensé à écrire des livres ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai appelé ça le "Lampyre State Building"


Respect


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Absolutamente !
> .../... délire .../...
> (et si j'allais dormir…)
> 
> ...


La drogue, c'est mal


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> La drogue, c'est mal


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2021)

You tonte agree  ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Aucun de vous deux n’a pensé à écrire des livres ?


Perso j'avais produit un petit film sans prétention qui racontait l'histoire d'une révolte des lampyres qui en avait marre de passer pour des vessies (... de l'expression prendre des vessies pour des lanternes...   ).

Je l'avais appelé "Lampyre contre attaque" mais suite à une action en justice retentissante de George Lucas, j'ai du renoncer à le sortir en salle !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2021)

Un livre de Thebig ?
Hâte de lire cela


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Aucun de vous deux n’a pensé à écrire des livres ?


pa moa

je te raçure.

Et si tu réponds "cest pas à toi que je pensais'... mmgggggrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (et si j'allais dormir…)


Oui grand malade


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2021)

En passant, petits conseils à ceux qui voudraient tourner un petit docu sur les pieuvres mimétiques dont j'ai parlé précédemment : 

1° Ne pas les laisser s'échapper car vous ne les retrouverez plus (elles sont mimétiques à mort et prennent la forme, la couleur ou la texture de n'importe quel objet ou matière !)  
2° Ne tournez pas le docu en Ecosse ! 

En effet, au cours de la préparation du tournage, je les avais laissées sur une nappe en tartan (malheureusement ! Mais bon, on était en Ecosse !)... 5 minutes après, elles étaient mortes d'épuisement (ou de rage !) ! 

Les pauvres !


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En effet, au cours de la préparation du tournage, je les avais laissées sur une nappe en tartan (malheureusement ! Mais bon, on était en Ecosse !)... 5 minutes après, elles étaient mortes d'épuisement (ou de rage !) !



Le tartan tartignole se pond aussi dans les Causses. Et du bio, bien sûr !
Une source affirme que des fabricants de lunettes se sont inspirés des motifs variés du tartan pour les verres des lunettes de soleil. Cela évite à la personne qui les porte de s'endormir, elle est contrainte de déchiffer continuellement une sorte de rébus, surtout la nuit. Le promeneur nocturne voit ainsi encadrées par des lignes droites entrecroisées, des lucioles formant un ciel étoilé. Quand il en a marre il a toujours la possibilité d'aller au bistro se régaler de verres luisants.


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2021)

Moi, j' ai pour voisin,un chat-pieuvre.

C' est une espece trés trés rares, il se pose sur un sol; et par mimétisme (scientifiquement, on appelle çà du minoutisme) il prend la couleur du sol sur lequel il est!!!!

Et j' en apporte la preuve indéniable, en image!, que c' est du vrai de vrai!!
que je raconte pas des conneries.


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> grand malade



Amis Malades… Nous sommes dans la panade !


Notre camarade commis a renversé le céleri rémoulade sur la pierrade…

Il écoutait du Palmade tout en fatiguant la salade. Quand brusquement au milieu du sketch sur ce quad qui tombe en rade, voilà qu'il se paya une tranche de rigolade. Plié en deux, le camarade commis bouscula d'abord la mazarinade des filets de dorade. _Allo camarade commis ?! On est pas à Islamabad !? _Lança son chef de brigade alerté par la bousculade. _Ni à Belgrade !_ Rétorqua notre camarade commis, déjà bien dans la panade. _Cesse ces arlequinades de suite, camarade commis !_ Insista son chef de brigade en fronçant les arcades. _Oui chef !_ Acquiesça notre camarade commis à deux doigts de finir sur l'esplanade ou au fond de la rocade.

Car son chef de brigade, amateur de ferrade et rugbyman friand de bousculades, incartades et empoignades, n'attendait qu'un mot pour engager la bastonnade et fondre telle une tornade sur notre camarade commis. _Ramasse-moi ces filets de dorade ! Oui chef ! Et patati. Et patata._ L'engueulade dura tandis que notre camarade commis ramassait ses filets de dorade. Le chef de brigade se calma et notre camarade commis voulu poser ces filets de dorade dans l'enfilade du plan de travail. Et c'est à ce moment là que la rémoulade de céleri tomba sur la pierrade.

Faisant un pas vers son plan de travail, le camarade commis glissa sur le bout de dorade oublié devant l'appareil à grillades. Il fit une ruade tout en lâchant le plat de dorade de ses mains. Le plat glissa contre celui de la rémoulade. Et le céleri tomba sur la pierrade. Pour notre camarade commis c'était maintenant l'heure de la débandade. Il devait instamment sauter la balustrade séparant la cuisine de l'office pour éviter la bastonnade promise par son chef de brigade.

Mais voilà… Le bougre avait anticipé. Notre camarade commis allait en rendre pour son grade !


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

Maintenant que vous avez lu cette histoire sans queue ni tête, nous vous invitons à répondre au questionnaire ci-après reproduit. Cela ne prendra qu'une minute de votre précieux temps. Nous vous serions gré, afin d'améliorer notre service de tapotage inopiné, de répondre en toute franchise. Il en va de notre… Rien du tout en fait ! Mais d'avance merci pour ce temps que vous allez nous accorder, ou pas.


Êtes-vous d'accord avec l'affirmation suivant : « La pierrade c'est _hasbeen_ ! » ?


D'accord
Plutôt d'accord
Ni d'accord ni pas d'accord
Plutôt pas d'accord
Pas d'accord
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais j'ai lu quand même
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est du coup j'ai arrêté de lire

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous dire en quelques mots pourquoi ?

…………

Êtes-vous d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante : « Ça manque de rôles féminin quand même ! » ?


D'accord
Plutôt d'accord
Ni d'accord ni pas d'accord
Plutôt pas d'accord
Pas d'accord
Je n'ai pas lu jusqu'au bout

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous dire en quelques mots pourquoi ?

…………

Êtes-vous d'accord avec la négation suivante : « Moi j'ai jamais fait de sketch de quad qui tombe en rade ! »


D'accord
Plutôt d'accord
Ni d'accord ni pas d'accord
Plutôt pas d'accord
Pas d'accord
Je ne me souviens pas de ce personnage

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous dire en quelques mots pourquoi ?

…………

Êtes-vous d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante : « le camarade va échapper au rugbyman ! »


D'accord
Plutôt d'accord
Ni d'accord ni pas d'accord
Plutôt pas d'accord
Pas d'accord
Je n'ai pas lu jusqu'au bout vous dis-je
Je ne me souviens pas de ces personnages
Je croyais que ça se déroulait dans une cuisine
Obi wan kenobi

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous dire en quelques mots pourquoi ?

…………

êtes-vous d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante : « j'ai hâte de lire la suite ! »


D'accord
Plutôt d'accord
Ni d'accord ni pas d'accord
Plutôt pas d'accord
Pas d'accord
Puisque je vous dis que je n'ai pas lu jusqu'au bout, ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire ! Non ?
Je ne vois pas ce que cette affirmation vient faire dans une cuisine
J'ai faim maintenant… C'est malin

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous dire en quelques mots pourquoi ?

…………


Si vous avez tenu jusqu'ici… Merci ! Même… Un grand merci ! Nous vous tiendront au courant de l'avancé du projet en fonction des résultats de l'opération communication du soir. Sur ce Mesdames, Messieurs, nous vous la souhaitons bonne !


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2021)

Je le redis : la drogue, c'est mal. Et la drogue rémoulade, c'est pire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2021)

... Il a basculé !!! Je crois que nous l'avons perdu !


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je crois que nous l'avons perdu !


Qui ?!


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2021)

Kate
@aCLR . Tu vas bien ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

@Powerdom


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Maintenant que vous avez lu cette histoire sans queue ni tête, nous vous invitons à répondre au questionnaire ci-après reproduit. Cela ne prendra qu'une minute de votre précieux temps. Nous vous serions gré, afin d'améliorer notre service de tapotage inopiné, de répondre en toute franchise. Il en va de notre… Rien du tout en fait ! Mais d'avance merci pour ce temps que vous allez nous accorder, ou pas.


En essayant de lire, loustic est tombé de l'estrade.
Il en est malade...


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

Lève les yeux de l'ipad la prochaine fois !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2021)

Dis, pas de rodomontade
ni de jérémiade.


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2021)

Révise ta tirade…

Tu jérémiais de ta glissade,
J'y trouvais là une belle boutade !
Maintenant, si tu n'as pas d'ipad,
Inutile de chercher une parade !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2021)

*ACTUALITES REGIONALES*

Début d'incendie au Lampyre State Building la nuit dernière !

C'est hier soir que se déroulait la première "soirée de l'érotisme" au Lampyre State Building.
La tension était trop forte pour certains participants qui ont littéralement explosés durant le spectacle, causant un début d'incendie dans la salle principale.
L'intervention rapide des bousiers a permis de limiter les dégâts matériels.
Toutefois, et du fait des explosions en chaîne, on déplore le décès de 173 participants.
Des recherches sont en cours pour retrouver d'éventuels survivants.
Toutefois, la merde répandue par les bousiers ralentit la progression des sauveteurs.
Un point presse est prévu à midi.

--------------------------

_En fait, organiser un spectacle érotique devant des milliers de lampyres survoltés était une très mauvaise idée ! _​


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2021)

C' était le salon "Lampyre des sens"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' était le salon "Lampyre des sens"


 ... En fait, je suis vexé de ne pas l'avoir trouvée celle-là !  ...


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... En fait, je suis vexé de ne pas l'avoir trouvée celle-là !  ...




Mais non, c' est moi qui devrait avoir honte de connaitre ce film, alors que ma culture cinématographique devrait s'arreter à "Roudoudou et le mystère du chateau"
 (En se promenant dans la campagne, le gentil Roudoudou découvre un mystérieux chateau....)


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> (En se promenant dans la campagne, le gentil Roudoudou découvre un mystérieux chateau....)


Et après ça va de mâle lampyre...


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2021)

Moi,  j' en ai croisé un lampyre hier, il s' appellait Julius.

C' était lampyre Romain !


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2021)

Il m' a dit qu'il allait au cinéma, voir "la bal des lampyres"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2021)

Vous aimez les lampyres ???? Alors, je ne peux que vous conseiller la lecture du livre publié par une écrivaine anglaise, Lucy Hole dans lequel elle parle du mariage en général : "Pour le meilleur et pour lampyre" !


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2021)

Lampe irradiante est dangereuse...


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2021)

Je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression du gars qui se plaint… Cependant, je n'ai lu aucun commentaire mettant en doute l'état psychologique ou psychothropique du grand gourou suite à sa dernière actualité. Cela me fait dire, sans pour autant donner le sentiment de me plaindre, qu'ici bas – alors même que la nouvelle arborescence des forums place cette terrasse en son sommet – certains ont les faveurs du public et pas d'autres ! Je ne dis rien mais ça se paiera !  Croyez-moi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2021)

*BREAKING NEWS

Catastrophe du Lampyre State Building*

Notre envoyé spécial a pu recueillir le témoignage d'un survivant de l'incendie.
Ce dernier, coincé dans un des étrons disséminés par les bousiers a été miraculeusement sauvé des flammes.
Il déclare :
Tout avait bien commencé jusqu'au moment ou les lampyres femelles ont entamé un striptease géant sur la scène !
Certains participants ont alors commencés à se palucher frénétiquement et c'est alors que leur luminosité est passée du vert à l'orange ... c'est quand ils sont passés au rouge qu'ils ont littéralement explosés entraînant une réaction en chaîne digne d'Apocalypse Now dans la scène du Do long Bridge avec le festival de couleurs qui va si bien avec mais sans l'odeur du napalm (fô nin exagérer quand même ndlr) !
Et ça continuait à se palucher dans tous les sens dans le genre "un orgasme, une explosion" ... C'était dantesque !
Personnellement, j'ai arrêté de me palucher lorsque les bousiers sont arrivés en arrosant tout le monde de merde molle pour éteindre l'incendie !
Ceux qui avaient survécus au feu ont péris noyés dans une avalanche de bouse ! 
I am a survivor ! Là dessus, je finis de me palucher et je reviens ! 

Note du correspondant : l'interview s'est terminé après cette dernière explosion ! ​


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2021)

_— Serveur ?!
— Oui !?
— Vous me mettrez la même chose que lui, s'il vous plaît !
— Lui qui ?!
— Bah lui… Lui !?
— C'est qu'il n'a encore rien commandé…
— C'est ça… À d'autres ! Il cause pas moins trois langues dans la même phrase et vous voulez me faire croire qu'il n'a rien commandé ! Je vous dis que je veux la même chose que lui ! S'il vous plaît !
— Bon…
— Merci !
— Voilà Monsieur… Un verre rempli vide !
— Mais…
— Ça vous fera neuf cinquante !
— …_


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai arrêté de me palucher lorsque les bousiers


Zebig en est un :affraid:
Il ampyr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Cependant, je n'ai lu aucun commentaire mettant en doute l'état psychologique ou psychothropique du grand gourou suite à sa dernière actualité.



Drogue convoyée avec du chocolat belge !

Grand amateur de chocolat belge, et après en avoir bouffé une certaine quantité (   ) je me suis endormi en rêvant que j'étais un lampyre et que je participais à une orgie dans une sorte de grand hôtel à insectes ! 

ô surprise, je me suis réveillé quelques heures après avec une douleur terrible au poignet et une odeur de merde persistante ! 

Pfffffff ! VDM


​


----------



## patlek (21 Août 2021)

Une petite derniere...

Hier , j' ai croisé Dracuva le lampyr de la nuit....

DracuVa le Lampyr / DraCula le Vampyr (ire)  !!! contrepéterie!!!!!! Humour!!!!!!!! holololooooo!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Drogue convoyée avec du chocolat belge !
> 
> Grand amateur de chocolat belge, et après en avoir bouffé une certaine quantité (   ) je me suis endormi en rêvant que j'étais un lampyre et que je participais à une orgie dans une sorte de grand hôtel à insectes !
> 
> ...




La décadence du lampyre romain ?...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La décadence du lampyre romain ?...





Bloc de spoiler



Mon délais d'édition est dépassé...  
Je ne me rappelais plus que Patlek l'avait faite *post #128...*  
Désolé.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Désolé.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2021)




----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2021)

ça va de lampyre en pire Ce thread


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2021)

C'est même lampyre que tout !


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2021)

Et lampyre to pear saimal !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2021)

N'empêche que si on pouvait récupérer l'énergie déployée par des milliers de lampyres se paluchant et maîtriser les explosions qui s'ensuivent, cela ouvrirait des perspectives dans la création d'un nouveau moteur à énergie pinétique, de quoi jeter un peu d'ombre sur les activités de Tesla et gonfler nos petits portefeuilles à défaut de gonfler autre chose !


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un nouveau moteur à énergie pinétique,


Assurément, cette découverte enverra le moteur supraluminique à la casse avant même que nous eûmes amorcé son développement !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Assurément, cette découverte enverra le moteur supraluminique à la casse avant même que nous eûmes amorcé son développement !


Pffffff ! le moteur supraluminique exige une énergie à masse négative ...   ... le moteur pinétique, de son côté, se contente d'une énergie à masse turbation ! 

Désolé ... ... un coup de fatigue !


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Désolé ... ... un coup de fatigue !


Les turpitudes du père Turbation perturbèrent les masses turbatoires prépubères de la théorie pinétique du soir… 


Oups…  Un coup de chauffe !


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2021)

Dire qu'il y en a qui ne me croient pas quand je dis et répète que la drogue, c'est mal.


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Dire qu'il y en a qui ne me croient pas quand je dis et répète que la drogue, c'est mal.


Je vais certainement te surprendre, mais jamais je n'ai touché à la drogue (exception faite de la clope, mais ça c'est un autre débat !).

Et pourtant, je suis d'une génération où toutes les drogues étaient à portée et largement consommées.

J'ai perdu beaucoup de copains à cause notamment du LSD qui a engendré beaucoup de ravage dans les rangs de la jeunesse ... J'ai littéralement vu un de mes meilleurs copains "crever" lors d'un bad trip et je t'assure que ça ne donne pas envie d'essayer ! Idem pour la cocaïne et l'héroïne !

Un de mes potes complètement camé faisait des expériences délirantes du style distillation de pelures de bananes et j'en passe ... Il est mort à 30 ans d'une overdose dans un bouge lors de ses vacances en Espagne !

Alors ... très peu pour moi !!!

Mais, j'ai la chance d'avoir toujours eu une imagination "naturelle" débordante et délirante qui me permet de visualiser toutes les conneries que je peux étaler ici ! Exemple : je parle des lampyres ... et, dans mon esprit, je deviens un lampyre ... je vis lampyre ... je me paluche comme un lampyre etc... etc...   - J'ai toujours été comme ça avec la conséquence qu'inventer des "trucs" loufoques ou délirants ne me demande aucun effort ! 

En fait, mon imagination n'est jamais au repos, mais elle me permet de traverser la vie dans un doux délire innocent et communicatif ! Et elle est no limit !

Alors, 100% d'accord avec toi ... La drogue, c'est de la merde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2021)

Mais, il faut que je reste prudent ... A force de faire parler mes poilus, j'ai parfois l'impression qu'ils me parlent réellement !  

De là à "basculer" de l'autre côté, il n'y a qu'un pas que, je vous rassure, je ne franchirai pas ! Quoique ...


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2021)

Tant que tu ne fumes pas leur herbe à chat...


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (exception faite de la clope, mais ça c'est un autre débat !)


Effectivement ! On sort du champ des produits tombant sous le coup de la loi… Reste que l'addiction est bien réelle ! Au même titre que le sucre, le sel, les anxiolytiques, l'alcool et autres, toute substance sollicitant activement des récepteurs donnés dans le corps humain entraîne de fait une dépendance. Le tabac et sa principale substance active, la nicotine, provoque une addiction mentale. Le reste des produits ajoutés au tabac sont à la source de l'addiction physique. La gestuelle, la contenance et la forme de consommation du tabac entrent aussi dans l'équation de la soumission au produit… Bref ! Nous ne sommes que des hommes – ou des femmes – victimes de décisions tant personnelles qu'extérieures. (mais ça c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2021)

Sacrée addiction, la clope !!!  

Mon médecin et un tabacologue me déconseillent un arrêt brutal de la clope compte tenu de mon âge et de la longue période durant laquelle j'ai fumé !

Le corps étant habitué à toutes ces substances, ils préconisent une période de sevrage s'étalant sur 6 mois durant laquelle on diminue progressivement la consommation éventuellement en me faisant aider par des patchs nicotiniques et par un spécialiste.

En attendant, j'ai chopé il y a deux ans une bronchite chronique, raison de plus pour envisager d'arrêter !

Pfffff ! J'ai commencé à fumer en 1969 lors d'une opération survie à Elsenborn en communauté germanophone - -12°, interdiction de faire du feu et les doigts qui commençaient à attraper des engelures alors que mes potes se les réchauffaient en clopant (en cachette !).

Alors, j'espère qu'avant de me tuer à petit feu, la clope aura peut-être permis de m'épargner un ou deux doigts ! Faut toujours rester positif !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2021)

Coïncidence : je viens de m'apercevoir que mon paquet de clopes porte la mention "Fumer diminue la fertilité et rend impuissant" ...  ... Et j'ai immédiatement pensé : "Même pas peur !" ...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2021)

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais fumé. Ado dans les années 75-80 j'avais quelques copains qui fumaient mais je préferais garder mon argent durement gagné pour ma 125 Twin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2021)

De toutes manières, je n'ai pas envie de devenir vieux ! ... Enfin, plus vieux ! 






​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ils préconisent une période de sevrage s'étalant sur 6 mois


Ça me rappelle mon voisin. Alcoolique au dernier degré, pas le mec bourré H24, non le mec qui boit continument avec à peine une titubation... 
Conscient de son handicap, il subissait régulièrement des périodes d'abstinence mais retombait régulièrement dedans, ne serait-ce qu'à la vue d'un verre de bière ou croquer un mini œuf de pâque au kirch... 
Un jour ses médecins  lui donnent une recette miracle : un mois de coma artificiel. 
Ça a eu l'air de fonctionner mais le mec disait qu'il avait du mal à assurer. 
Bon, l'année d'après, deuxième coma artificiel...
Il y a deux ans, troisième coma, et là... 





... Il ne s'est pas réveillé...


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2021)

C'est marrant qu'avec une espérance de vie moyenne n'excédant pas les 30,000 jours, un type ayant fait près de 3,000 jours d'études te propose comme remède de passer 30 jours dans le coma…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2021)

Triste journée au lavoir ...   ... Pas vu mon pote le clébard baveur ni personne d'ailleurs ! 
Et d'un seul coup une illumination et un envol en Tasmanie !!! J'ai vu Taz ! 




​Un gars est entré ... La cinquantaine, marcel vert fluo, short et sandales, tatouages de merde délavés et baveux (Je stipule que j'aime bien les "beaux" tatouages), bedonnant à mort - d'ailleurs, je me suis demandé comment il faisait pour pisser (pour rester inclusif, je ne dirais pas "gros", mais de "corpulence opulente").

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de juger mes concitoyens, mais il a fallu qu'il entre pour briser la quiétude du lieu ... J'avais affaire à un brutal bruyant, une catégorie de beauf qui est partout chez lui ... qui ne dit pas bonjour, qui jette ses paniers de linge à terre dans un fracas pas possible, qui claque les portes des machines et qui gueule au téléphone (il parlait français, mais j'ai rien compris !) et, cerise sur le gâteau, qui jette un bidon de lessive vide vers la poubelle en la ratant, bien entendu !

Je bouillais dans mon coin en lui souhaitant une chiasse fulgurante dès qu'il aurait quitté le lavoir (bien entendu) et ... je n'ai rien dit ! Enfin, je n'ai rien osé dire, la perspective de devoir me rouler à terre avec cette brute épaisse dépassait de loin mes fantasmes les plus glauques ! 

Alors, j'ai continué à plier mes petits slips, l'air innocent, et j'ai quitté les lieux en pensant : "Tidju ! Un beauf comme ça, faut l'empailler !" 

Et voilà ... la petite histoire lessivière du jour !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2021)

je trouve que c'est dommage d'avoir remonté le bar en haut de piste. Nous étions bien au fond, comme à l'école. bien planqué au chaud au fond.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> je trouve que c'est dommage d'avoir remonté le bar en haut de piste. Nous étions bien au fond, comme à l'école. bien planqué au chaud au fond.




Oui, je vois l'idée. 
La place des cancres, au fond de la classe, près du radiateur. 

Moi, j'aime beaucoup son emplacement actuel. 
Le Bar MacG était encore un peu plus haut que ça à mon arrivée en 2005, et l'est d'ailleurs resté un certain temps.
Le Bar, avec ses discussions sérieuses sur des sujets variés et surtout ses discussions pas sérieuses et ses jeux, ça a toujours été l'un des aspects les plus spécifiques de MacG. 
C'est cette dose d'humanité qui crée une valeur ajoutée fondamentale de ce site, par rapport aux autres sites "Mac" ou même aux autres sites traitant d'informatique ou de High Tech.
Les forums d'expression consacrés à d'autres sujets que l'informatique y sont souvent (beaucoup) plus réduits qu'ici.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2021)

... Dans la salle de jeux - thread "_Echo des Mots_" - Macomaniac a réussi la prouesse de proposer un jeu dont les règles sont encore plus compliquées (du moins pour moi !  ) que l'utilisation du terminal ! 

Bon OK ! Pour l'instant, ils ne sont que deux à y participer ... 

Chapeau !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les règles sont encore plus compliquées (du moins pour moi !  ) que l'utilisation du terminal !



Ouf j'ai cru que c'était moi qui avait loupé un truc


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Macomaniac a réussi la prouesse de proposer un jeu dont les règles sont encore plus compliquées (du moins pour moi !  ) que l'utilisation du terminal !


remember Ponkhead, le maitre du château et autres jeux abscons


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> remember Ponkhead, le maitre du château et autres jeux abscons




En comparaison, les règles des jeux de PonkHead se lisaient comme "Martine à la Plage"!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2021)

... Argh ! Mon petit-fils s'est cassé les deux poignets à un stage "aventures" ... Il a les 2 bras plâtrés jusqu'au dessus des coudes avec les inconvénients que vous devinez ! 

Mais, _comme son papy_, il voit le bon côté des choses et on a bien rigolé aujourd'hui ! 

Heureusement que ce n'était pas un lampyre ... parce que, question paluchage, c'est fichu pour un moment !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2021)

Et moi ce midi, j'ai mangé avec une ancienne collègue. c'était sympa. Jusqu'à la discussion virus. Je l'ai découverte anti-vaccin et elle m'a découvert pro vaccin. Bon comme on se connait bien depuis pas mal d'année ça c'est bien passé mais il y a quand même eu un petit coup de froid pendant le repas ...


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Dans la salle de jeux - thread "_Echo des Mots_" - Macomaniac a réussi la prouesse de proposer un jeu dont les règles sont encore plus compliquées (du moins pour moi !  ) que l'utilisation du terminal !
> 
> Bon OK ! Pour l'instant, ils ne sont que deux à y participer ...
> 
> Chapeau !


Cela consiste à _entendre_ les mots que l'on lit et à restituer les mêmes _sons_ dans une nouvelle phrase.
Par exemple, à partir de ton *chapeau* ci-dessus (sympa) tu peux te lancer dans l'écriture de :

chat peau...
chape au...
chats potes de thebig...
etc. avec parfois une inévitable approximation.
Alors ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Alors ?


 ... Tu as réussi à résumer en quelques lignes concises et précises ce qui me paraissait totalement abscon à la première lecture de l'introduction du jeu !

Quand à la contrainte de "type oulipien" ... c'était la première fois de ma vie que j'en entendais parler ! Et ... c'est à cet endroit que j'ai calé sur place ! 

Merci !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Heureusement que ce n'était pas un lampyre ... parce que, question paluchage, c'est fichu pour un moment !


Demande de l'aide 
Une petite vieille qui tremble


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand à la contrainte de "type oulipien" ... c'était la première fois de ma vie que j'en entendais parler ! Et ... c'est à cet endroit que j'ai calé sur place !


L'Oulipo (Ouvroir de littérature potentielle) désigne des expérimentateurs du langage, qui ont choisi de rajouter des contraintes formelles à son usage. D'inventer des jeux de langage en somme, puisqu'un jeu ne se joue qu'en conformité à des règles contraignantes. La forme la plus courante de la "contrainte oulipienne" est le lipogramme : l'obligation de s'abstenir de l'emploi d'une lettre. Son exécution la plus notoire est le roman de Georges Perec : "La disparition", dans lequel il a réussi à écrire un texte copieux en s'interdisant d'employer à aucun moment des mots comportant la lettre "E".

Le jeu "L'écho des mots" procède de ce principe d'abstention oulipien. En interdisant de reprendre littéralement aucun mot d'une phrase précédente, mais en imposant une reprise uniquement acoustique : par d'autres mots qui sonnent pareil à l'oreille, tout en s'en distinguant à l'écriture. Ainsi : "L'écho des mots" peut se reprendre sous la forme acoustique : "L'ais qu'Aude aime haut". À ceux qui estimeraient farfelue une pareille contrainte formelle, je ferais remarquer le point suivant : la poésie (à la différence de la prose) s'entend avant tout avec les oreilles (il s'agit d'écouter sonner ce qu'on lit), et ne se lit pas d'abord avec les yeux pour décoder le sens ce que qu'on lit. L'œil sert donc l'oreille. Ainsi, Paul Valéry disait que la poésie consiste à "intéresser continûment l'oreille" à sa lecture, et secondairement seulement à délivrer un sens. On en déduit aisément que la poésie ne se lit pas (avec les yeux), mais se récite (ou se parle) intérieurement. L'écho des mots se rattache humoristiquement à ce principe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'Oulipo (Ouvroir de littérature potentielle) désigne des expérimentateurs du langage, qui ont choisi de rajouter des contraintes formelles à son usage. D'inventer des jeux de langage en somme, puisqu'un jeu ne se joue qu'en conformité à des règles contraignantes. La forme la plus courante de la "contrainte oulipienne" est le lipogramme : l'obligation de s'abstenir de l'emploi d'une lettre. Son exécution la plus notoire est le roman de Georges Perec : "La disparition", dans lequel il a réussi à écrire un texte copieux en s'interdisant d'employer à aucun moment des mots comportant la lettre "E".
> 
> Le jeu "L'écho des mots" procède de ce principe d'abstention oulipien. En interdisant de reprendre littéralement aucun mot d'une phrase précédente, mais en imposant une reprise uniquement acoustique : par d'autres mots qui sonnent pareil à l'oreille, tout en s'en distinguant à l'écriture. Ainsi : "L'écho des mots" peut se reprendre sous la forme acoustique : "L'ais qu'Aude aime haut". À ceux qui estimeraient farfelue une pareille contrainte formelle, je ferais remarquer le point suivant : la poésie (à la différence de la prose) s'entend avant tout avec les oreilles (il s'agit d'écouter sonner ce qu'on lit), et ne se lit pas d'abord avec les yeux pour décoder le sens ce que qu'on lit. L'œil sert donc l'oreille. Ainsi, Paul Valéry disait que la poésie consiste à "intéresser continûment l'oreille" à sa lecture, et secondairement seulement à délivrer un sens. On en déduit aisément que la poésie ne se lit pas (avec les yeux), mais se récite (ou se parle) intérieurement. L'écho des mots se rattache humoristiquement à ce principe.


 ... Merci pour ces explications !

Je tiens toutefois à signaler un petit incident survenu hier soir alors que je relisais avec attention (et pour la ènième fois) ta note d'introduction à "L'écho des mots".

En effet, je n'avais pas prêté attention à Pistache (un de mes poilus) qui était à mes côtés et qui semblait accorder une attention particulière à tes instructions.

A ma grande surprise, il était dans un état de totale sidération - yeux fixes et pupilles dilatées, vibrisses immobiles, muscles crispés, raide comme la justice et le souffle court - à un point tel que j'ai été dans l'obligation de le porter sur le divan comme un vieux sac à main en espérant qu'un peu de repos lui fasse le plus grand bien.

J'avoue que j'ai craint qu'il ne rentre dans une "phase terminale" -  - ... crainte balayée par le fait que te sachant présent sur le forum, tu serais le seul susceptible de pouvoir l'aider ! 

Mais ce matin, il est en pleine forme ! 

ps : tu auras noté que je ne plaisante qu'avec les gens que j'aime bien et que j'apprécie !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> j'en déduis que *liposuccion* c'est l'obligation de s'abstenir de sucer quelqu'un


Ou un cheval !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ou un cheval !


Oui parce que l'hippopotame !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui parce que l'hippopotaime !


Parce que l'hippopomaime ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Parce que l'hippoponaime ?


Nan parce que l'hippoponaime personne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan parce que l'hippoponaime personne !


Surtout lorsque l'hypopoténuse joue du triangle dans un orchestre symphonique ... Il veut qu'on lui fiche la paix !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il veut qu'on lui fiche la paix !


Oui, la faute à son hypothalamus fragilisé depuis son séjour aux Bermudes.


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2021)

Là-bas il est devenu hypopocrite


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Là-bas il est devenu hypopocrite




L'hippopotame qui n'aime personne ?
Ça ne m'étonne pas de lui...


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'hippopotame qui n'aime personne ?


Hippolyte, l'hippopotame misanthrope, était premier de triangle dans l'orchestre de l’hippodrome. Alors qu'il n'était encore qu'un hippie excellant déjà dans l'art du triangle, il entrepris de se rendre aux Bermudes en bateau. En chemin sur les flots, en lieu et place des dauphins, il vit des hippocampes jaillir le long de la coque du navire. Croyant à une hallucination, il jeta par dessus bord sa réserve d'hippogloutons – une drogue en vogue à cette époque – et retourna dans sa cabine. Et là, le drame… L'hypothèse hallucinatoire qui l'avait poussé à se débarrasser de sa réserve le plongea dans une torpeur hyperbolique telle qu'il sombra dans un délire hypoallergénique. Son triangle oscillait avec le roulis. Lui, suivant du regard les allers et venues de son instrument, délirait comme pas deux… Il était hyper mal ! Il n'avait plus qu'une hâte ! Retrouver la terre ferme…


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2021)




----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Retrouver la terre ferme…


Contrairement à Ipomée, sa sœur aînée, Hippolyte ne savait pas nager. Et ce n'était pas son paternel, enseignant en hypocagne, ni son hypocondriaque de mère qui se seraient abaisser à l'initier aux joies du bain, de la brasse coulée ou aux joyeusetés du roulé boulé dans la gadoue. Non. Ces deux-là avaient mieux à faire. Si bien qu'Hippolyte préféra toujours la berge à l'eau. Et la fois où son cousin Hippocrate tenta de lui apprendre les rudiments dans un marais prisé des hippies, Hippolyte préféra se réfugier dans les paradis artificiels qu'affronter son aquaphobie. Hippocrate n'étant pas le dernier pour la chouille, il lui emboîta le pas. La leçon de natation n'avait pas commencé que déjà elle était oubliée…


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Contrairement à Ipomée, sa sœur aînée, Hippolyte ne savait pas nager. Et ce n'était pas son paternel, enseignant en hypocagne, ni son hypocondriaque de mère qui se seraient abaisser à l'initier aux joies du bain, de la brasse coulée ou aux joyeusetés du roulé boulé dans la gadoue. Non. Ces deux-là avaient mieux à faire. Si bien qu'Hippolyte préféra toujours la berge à l'eau. Et la fois où son cousin Hippocrate tenta de lui apprendre les rudiments dans un marais prisé des hippies, Hippolyte préféra se réfugier dans les paradis artificiels qu'affronter son aquaphobie. Hippocrate n'étant pas le dernier pour la chouille, il lui emboîta le pas. La leçon de natation n'avait pas commencé que déjà elle était oubliée…




Peut-être qu'en HypoKhâgne, Hippolyte aurait moins coulé... 
Enfin dans le meilleur des cas !...


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> HypoKhâgne


Rhôooo ça va les fortiches de la langue française ! 

Qu'est-ce qu'il avait dit Paul Valéry déjà ? _Intéresser continuellement l'oreille…_


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Intéresser continuellement l'oreille…


Donc tapoter sans discontinuer pour régaler l'œil ça rentre ? Ou pas !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

J'te jure… Des fois j'envie PonkHead !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

D'être loin de vous, les empêcheurs de tapoter sans vergogne !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> D'être loin de vous, les empêcheurs de tapoter sans vergogne !



Si quelqu'un t'embête, tu devrais appeler un modérateur !


----------



## patlek (26 Août 2021)

Moi, je dis qu'y po pas!

Y PO PAS!!!!

*Y PO PAS !!!!!*


ma modeste contribution


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

(même qu'une fois – je vous le dis tout net – j'ai essayé de m'auto-bannir… En vain ! J'ai pas les boutons qu'il faut. Pourtant… Au début on en avait plein ! Pis ils ont disparu les uns après les autres. Pas comme par magie, non, à cause qu'on les utilisait mal… Comme si les modérateurs ne savaient pas utiliser leurs outils)



Human-Fly a dit:


> un modérateur !


Avec ou sans guillemets ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je dis qu'y po pas!
> 
> Y PO PAS!!!!
> 
> ...


Ça fera plaisir aux poètes !

Moi y peuvent pas me saquer !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (même qu'une fois – je vous le dis tout net – j'ai essayé de m'auto-bannir… En vain ! J'ai pas les boutons qu'il faut. Pourtant… Au début on en avait plein ! Pis ils ont disparu les uns après les autres. Pas comme par magie, non, à cause qu'on les utilisait mal… Comme si les modérateurs ne savaient pas utiliser leurs outils)
> 
> 
> Avec ou sans guillemets ?




Sans. 

Du coup, tu ne peux même pas flooder un peu, comme ça, pour rigoler... 
Et puis te bannir, pour que justice soit faite ?... 

Tu ne peux même pas ???...


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu ne peux même pas ???...


Eh non ! Je ne peux pas ! Il me faudrait des droits d'administrateur pour ça…

Mais là n'est pas la question ! Nous avons une histoire à terminer… 



aCLR a dit:


> La leçon de natation n'avait pas commencé que déjà elle était oubliée…


La nuit tombait et les hippies rassemblés autour du feu boucanaient comme des diables, pillavaient comme des outres et gobaient comme des goinfres tout ce qui se présentait à eux. Hippocrate et hippolyte n'étaient pas en reste. Et vas-y que je goûte ceci, que je croque cela, tousse avec ci et m'arrache avec ça… Un vrai festival ! Les substances aidant, les hippo-mâles et hippo-femelles commencèrent à former des couples. Un tel flirtait avec avec sa voisine. Une telle s'amourachait des biceps du chef de bande. Ça devenait _hot_ – comme disent les djeuns. Alors qu'Hippocrate se rapprochait d'une hippo-femelle d'un an son aînée, Hippolyte scotchait sur les reflets des flammes dans l'eau.


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Il était pourtant beau gosse notre Hippolyte ! Il savait. Ou plutôt non ! Il ne savait pas qu'il était le centre d'attention de quelques hippo-femelles. Les flammes avaient beau les séparer, elles n'avaient d'yeux que pour lui. Agglutinés à papoter qu'elles étaient, l'une proposa un bain de minuit ! Coquine… Et ignorante du mal qui rongeait Hippolyte.


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

_— C'est con que l'aquaphobie ne soit pas dans les programmes préférés du grand gourou !
— Quoi ?
— Non rien, je cause tout seul ! Ne prête pas l'oreille à ce que je raconte, c'est du fake !
— Du quoi ?
— Du rien ! Je cause tout seul !
— À qui tu causes ?
— Oh pitin ! À personne !
— Qui ?
— Personne !
— Connais pas !
— Normal… Il n'existe pas Personne !
— Ah bah tu causes tout seul alors ?
— Ouiiiiiiiiiiiii ! Voilà !
— Ah… Bah je te laisse soliloquer…
— Merci !
— Ouais… Pense à faire tourner quand même !
— Quoi ?!
— Ouais ! Moi aussi j'aimerai bien causer tout seul… Des fois…
— Ouais mais non… Au fait dis-moi ? T'y connais quelque chose en aquaphobie, toi ?
— Naqoyqatsi ?
— Non… Aquaphobie ?
— Y'a un rapport avec le système Aqua ?
— Hein ?! Environnement Aqua tu veux dire ?!
— Ah mais je ne sais pas moi ! Ça n'est pas moi qui passe mon temps sur un forum informatique non plus !
— Mouais… Bon j'te laisse… Boujou !
— Pis du mieux !_


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il était pourtant beau gosse notre Hippolyte ! Il savait. Ou plutôt non ! Il ne savait pas qu'il était le centre d'attention de quelques hippo-femelles. Les flammes avaient beau les séparer, elles n'avaient d'yeux que pour lui. Agglutinés à papoter qu'elles étaient, l'une proposa un bain de minuit ! Coquine… Et ignorante du mal qui rongeait Hippolyte.




Donc, si je comprends bien, Hippolyte souffre d'aquaphopie, et de coquines hippo-femelles vont peut-être le guérir de son mal en faisant miroiter dans les reflets de l'eau qu'il regarde fixement les alléchantes promesses d'un bain de minuit... 
Et ça semble encore mieux parti pour Hippocrate... 


J'ai bien fait de m'abonner à ce thread !...


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Malgré son jeune âge et ses quelques 2,000 kilos – ouais à ce sujet, comme ça n'est pas non plus la tasse de thé de Skippy, les hippopotames, je m'y colle un peu mais il peut y avoir des ratés, approximations voire des erreurs flagrantes et remarquables dans les données factuelles rassemblées pour donner l'impression que je m'y connais grave en hippopotamidæ. Mais non ! J'ai horreur de cet animal à défenses. Il me fait peur. D'ailleurs la Savane toute entière m'effraie. Mais bon… On fait avec…

Alors la coquine de deux tonnes – ne riez pas les gars, deux tonnes pour une femelle hippopotame, c'est la taille mannequin affalée dans vos magazines « automobiles » alors piano – contourna le foyer ardent. Elle était déjà chaude comme la braise. Mais là, c'était limite lampyre ardent !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

_— Est-ce que tu trouves que "Lampyre ardent" ça sonnerait bien pour mon prochain album ?
— Qué album ?
— C'est bon laisse tomber…_


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et ça semble encore mieux parti pour Hippocrate...


À ce sujet…

Pendant que les coquines lançait l'idée du bain de minuit. Les uns continueaient de s'enivrer tandis que les autres se bécotaient déjà. Et notre Hippocrate draguait Hypothèque, une étudiante en droit venue là avec sa sœur Hyponoïde. Sœur qui s'avère être la coquine du chef des hippies, Hypocentre. Un hippo-mâle des beaux quartiers en totale rébellion d'avec les principes stricts de son paternel, Hypokhâgne…


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

_— Médor ?!
— Wharf !
— On sort…_


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> À ce sujet…
> 
> Pendant que les coquines lançait l'idée du bain de minuit. Les uns continueaient de s'enivrer tandis que les autres se bécotaient déjà. Et notre Hippocrate draguait Hypothèque, une étudiante en droit venue là avec sa sœur Hyponoïde. Sœur qui s'avère être la coquine du chef des hippies, Hypocentre. Un hippo-mâle des beaux quartiers en totale rébellion d'avec les principes stricts de son paternel, Hypokhâgne…




Et pour ceux qui voudraient déchiffrer les us et coutumes des uns et des autres au-delà même des mots... Hippos ou pas hippos... Je ne saurais trop recommander de re-découvrir ce déconcertant ouvrage de Roland Barthes : "Lampyre des Signes".






​


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Un hippo-mâle des beaux quartiers en totale rébellion d'avec les principes stricts de son paternel, Hypokhâgne…


« Alors comme ça ! Monsieur préfère sa musique de dépravés aux Zippo de son père ! » Lui avait-il lancé un soir au dîner. Avant de poursuivre avec des menaces coupant les vivres de ce fils ingrat. À cette époque Hypocentre était sous hippogloutons du matin au soir et inversement.

L'hippoglouton est un puissant stimulant coupant le besoin de dormir. Le cerveau dort par moitié. Le laboratoire _&_ a conduit des expériences sur des rat-taupes. Lesquels aveugles et ne sachant disserner le jour de la nuit ne donnèrent pas de résultats probants quant à la poursuite d'essais sur l'homme. Ils abandonnèrent donc le labo implanté au fin fond de la savane africaine. Et ce qui devait arriver, arriva. Les produits stockés dans des caisses de papiers mâchés ont lâchés !

Le type chargé de l'approvisionnement était fan de Linda de Suza et son tube dont je vous épargne la prononciation – C'est un coup à avoir la chanson dans la tête toute la journée un truc pareil – si bien qu'il commandait toujours des malles en cartons ou assimilés. Un jour qu'ils se baladaient en quête de nourriture pour survivre à l'affreuse sécheresse qui s'abatait sur la région, les hippopotames de la réserve voisine tombèrent sur le butin. Et ce coin de savane si tranquille autrefois devint le repère de l'hippo de Marseille. Çuilà par contre, j'ai oublié son nom…


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Hyponoïde, la sœur d'Hypothèque, la fille chauffée à blanc par Hippocrate, le cousin d'Hippolyte… Pfff… Ça en fait du monde à suivre… Trouvez pas ? M'enfin… Hyponoïde avait une connexion avec l'hippo de Marseille. Et Hypocentre avait bien repéré le truc. Venant de la haute, il pensait le coup facile. Draguer à coups de billets de Monopoly n'impressionna pas la miss, loin de là ! Non. Elle craqua pour ses défenses en or ! Hypocentre s'en fichait bien. Tout ce qu'il voulait tenait en trois mots : ne pas dormir !


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Et l'hippoglouton qu'Hyponoïde revendait sous le manteau lors des soirées mythic organisés par la plateforme devint, en même temps qu'il partagea sa couche, son second outil de travail. Le premier étant je vous le rappelle la musique de dépravés. Et là… Les spécialistes des reportages sur les hippopotames vont me dire… Gna gna gna un hippo ça dort debout… Ta couche tu peux te la mettre où je pense. Je sais… Sauf que pour l'image mentale suggérée par les mots, couche ça passe mieux que piste de danse par exemple…


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Là normalement…

Y'a un gars qui poste un truc du genre :

_Murde un froc tout neuf ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





_

ou

_Mince, un écran tout propre ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_

Mais là… Que dalle !


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

C'est peut-être un signe…


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Je vais peut-être vous laisser à nos moutons, enfin à vos hippopotames, tranquille… Et revenir demain ! Y f'ra jour…


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Là normalement…
> 
> Y'a un gars qui poste un truc du genre :
> 
> ...



Mais comment tu sais ce qui est arrivé à mon froc et à mon écran ???... 




aCLR a dit:


> C'est peut-être un signe…



Ici, tout est un signe, un peu comme au Japon selon Barthes... 
Le dit, le non-dit, le verbal, le non-verbal, etc...  
Même ce post est un signe !... 




aCLR a dit:


> Je vais peut-être vous laisser à nos moutons, enfin à vos hippopotames, tranquille… Et revenir demain ! Y f'ra jour…




En ce qui me concerne, j'attends avec impatience la suite des aventures des ces hippopotames...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2021)

c'est bientôt le fil de ceux qui ne dorment pas la nuit ici


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est bientôt le fil de ceux qui ne dorment pas la nuit ici


Va falloir ouvrir 'l'ultraflood des users de la nuit'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2021)

Vous savez comment on chasse l'hippopopotame ?

Il faut savoir que l'hippopopotame est très friand de gros choux verts bien gras et que le seul moyen de le chasser est de lui tirer dans l'oeil -   - Or, vous remarquerez que cet animal très intelligent plisse toujours les yeux, ce qui rend la tâche des chasseurs très difficile !

Voici une méthode très simple pour le trucider :

Pendant 10 jours, vous déposez sur la berge (chaque jour et à la même heure !) un énorme chou plantureux et moëlleux à souhait sur lequel il se précipite goulument en gardant les yeux bien plissés !

Le dernier jour, tout en restant à l'affût, vous déposez à la même place un chou de Bruxelles ! 

Il arrive, voit le chou de Bruxelles et s'exclame : "ça un chou ??? ... Mon oeil !" ... ... et pan !  ... Pfffff !


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> pan !


Chères lectrices, chers lecteurs, j'ai une bien triste nouvelle pour vous ce matin ! Un chasseur s'est introduit au petit jour dans la réserve pour s'offrir un trophée. Comme j'avais oublié de brancher la caméra nocturne… Je ne sais pas quel personnage vient de se faire éjecter de cette incroyable histoire d'hippo tam-tam ! Et vu que je m'évanouis à la vue du sang, il m'est impossible de reconnaître la victime de cet amateur de viande exotique. Vous serez aimable de m'informer du blaze de l'animal. Ça serait dommage de conter la vie d'un désormais disparu ! J'attends de vos nouvelles pour embrayer le chapitre suivant…


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

En attendant… Si vous avez un petit creux, j'ai une délicieuse recette de joues de porc aux choux de Bruxelles !? :miam:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2021)

La passion de certains hippopotames ... c'est le camping, de préférence sauvage !   ... En effet, et comme il est stipulé dans les manuels animaliers, il est bien connu et établi que l'hippo campe ! 

Or, cette passion a malheureusement coûté la vie et la peau accessoirement à notre ami Hippo Condriaque qui, convaincu qu'il avait absolument besoin d'un chou par jour afin d'équilibrer son potentiel de fer dans l'organisme s'est retrouvé lardé de plomb ! Ce n'est pas le coup de fusil qui lui a été fatal, mais un infarctus du métacarpe dû à l'idée obsédante qu'il s'était chopé un saturnisme fulgurant à cause dudit plomb !

Son épitaphe est éloquente : "Il est mort comme il a vécu, l'oeil vif et la main sur le coeur" - mais en fait, "la main sur le coeur" c'était pour vérifier toutes les 10 minutes sa fréquence cardiaque ... Pauvre Hippo, lui qui disait toujours qu'il en avait marre et il se retrouve, raide comme une saillie et blanc comme un cierge de Pâques (pardon ! je m'égare !) en train de flotter dedans (dans la mare ... marre mpfffff !!!  ).

RIP pauvre Hippo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2021)

Enfin, tout cela m'a été raconté par mon pote, Gastéro, un exilé cubain surnommé à juste titre Gastéro pote, qui a assisté à toute la scène en bavant si fort qu'il a dérapé dedans, ce qui l'a empêché de porter secours à notre pauvre hippo !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2021)

mon dieu mon dieu. je sais pas ce que vous prenez les gars mais elle a l'air efficace !


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Dans notre malheur… Bah oui ! Un hippo qui meurt c'est toujours rageant… Mais bon ! Consolons-nous du fait que Hippo Condriaque n'avait qu'un petit rôle dans notre épopée fantastique. Nous élèverons un stèle à sa gloire. Nombre d'entre nous ne le connaissaient que de vue. Nos plus sincères pensées vont à sa famille et aux nombreux Tamalou, aujourd'hui orphelins de cœur.

En attendant… Pour que justice lui soit rendue, laissez-moi vous révéler le devenir de sa carcasse !



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bruxelles !


Le chef étoilé de l'Oulipo, un bistrot chic du côté de Fontainebleau, passe tous ces étés à sillonner l'Europe en quête de nouvelles recettes pour sa carte. Sorti premier de sa promo, cet ancien de la brigade du chef Pérec, un adepte de la cuisine sans œuf, n'avait cure de reproduire une cuisine devenue au fil du temps la coqueluche des néo-bobos du tout Paname. Ce que recherchait ce chef, c'était de l'authentique ! Des mets dont la seule évocation sussuraient le goût et la saveur du terroir.

Après avoir fait connaître au monde l’époisses moisie de la fromagerie Valery, il cherchait de quoi ravir son palais du côté de Bruxelles. Dégustant un cornet de frites à la terrasse d'une friterie en vogue sur la Grand-Place de la ville, il fut attiré par la démarche chaloupée d'une belle autochtone. Elle approcha de la baraque à frites où il avait pris place. S'accoudant au comptoir, celle-ci héla le cuistot d'une question. Philippe ?! Lança-t-elle. Quel est donc le secret de votre longue saucisse dont je me repais chaque midi ? L'Afrique Adèle… L'Afrique ! Adèle n'en revenait pas ! Cette longue saucisse à la couleur ambrée et au goût si particulier n'était pas du coin…

Pendant qu'elle continuait son enquête auprès du cuistot, notre chef étoilé prenait discrètement note de la recette sur le petit carnet qui l'accompagnait toujours pendant ces périples. Il intitula ce haché d'hippopotame farci dans un boyau de porc, la fricadelle…


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2021)

Quelle étrange musique !
On dirait de l'hypopipeau...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il intitula ce haché d'hippopotame farci dans un boyau de porc, la fricadelle…


Avec l'aide d'hippo sulfite, je suppose !


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec l'aide d'hippo sulfite, je suppose !


Tu lis dans mes pensées, hé hé !


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2021)

Attention ! 
Vous êtes filmés par l'hippodrone !


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> une délicieuse recette de joues de porc aux choux de Bruxelles


Par convive, il faut compter trois belles joues de porc bien fraîches. Dorées dans une poêle avec un émincé d'oignons saucier, de l'ail (noir, blanc ou violet mais pas de mélange), la brunoise d'une carotte et un bouquet d'aromates (cannelle, gingembre, girofle et muscade, soit un quatre épices maison). Déglacées au cognac flambé. Elle sont maintenant prêtes à recevoir deux poignées de choux de Bruxelles préalablement débarrassés de leurs fanes et lavés ainsi qu'une patate épluchée, lavée et coupée en dés par invité. Un bouillon de poule versé une à deux minutes plus tard, la poêlée peut mijoter cinquante minutes à feu doux et à couvert !


:miam:

Edit : Le sel et le poivre ! Ne faites pas comme moi… Ne l'oubliez pas !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Le sel et le poivre ! Ne faites pas comme moi… Ne l'oubliez pas !



Pas très grave, je pense.  
Selon mon expérience de gourmet gourmand (et non de cuisinier), il est toujours facile d'ajouter du sel, du poivre, ou les deux en cas de besoin. 
Quand il y en a trop, par contre, je vois mal comment en retirer...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hyponoïde, la sœur d'Hypothèque, la fille chauffée à blanc par Hippocrate, le cousin d'Hippolyte… Pfff… Ça en fait du monde à suivre… Trouvez pas ? M'enfin… Hyponoïde avait une connexion avec l'hippo de Marseille. Et Hypocentre avait bien repéré le truc. Venant de la haute, il pensait le coup facile. Draguer à coups de billets de Monopoly n'impressionna pas la miss, loin de là ! Non. Elle craqua pour ses défenses en or ! Hypocentre s'en fichait bien. Tout ce qu'il voulait tenait en trois mots : ne pas dormir !




Je ne désespère pas de voir apparaître dans cette histoire cette célèbre hippopotame frileuse : l'hippo Thermie.
En ne doutant pas qu'elle trouvera qui pourra la réchauffer parmi nos fougueux héros ou nos charmantes héroïnes... 




Bloc de spoiler



Je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'imaginer ce que donnerait un 69 saphique entre deux hippos gloutonnes... 





​


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2021)

En ce moment,  il arrive que des hippopo-dames s'invitent dans mes songes...

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2021)

*ACTUALITES*

Des zippopotames s'enflamment spontanément au Zoo d'Anvers.
L'enquête vient de débuter et un communiqué suivra ultérieurement.
En attendant, un barbecue géant sera organisé sur place à partir de midi.
​


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> mon dieu mon dieu. je sais pas ce que vous prenez les gars mais elle a l'air efficace !





aCLR a dit:


> deux poignées de choux de Bruxelles préalablement débarrassés de leurs fanes


Ben voila, tu as ta réponse : les fanes de chou de Bruxelles. Tu crois qu'elles partent au compost mais non, elles se fument.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2021)

*ACTUALITES (SUITE)*

Précédemment, nous avions signalé qu'une zippopotame s'était enflammée au zoo d'Anvers.
Un témoin anonyme nous signale avoir entendu un lampyre égaré dans l'enclos s'écrier : "Tidju ! ça c'est du popotin ! " - avant d'exploser soudainement et bruyamment, boutant le feu au malheureux animal !

pffffff !  ... ​


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2021)

------------------------------L'hippopodame




---------------Serge Gainsbourg - Vu de l'extérieur (1973)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2021)

Note pour les amateurs : Gainsbourg s'est fixé une contrainte de rimes rares sonnant en "ins"  (Rubens, pince, suspense, grincent, mince, coince, rince, prince(sse échappé ligne suivante), Rubens, pince (reprise) & en "o" (marsh-mallow, gros, mollo, peau, gigolo, maquereaux, lavabo, cadeau, marsh-mallow, gros (reprise) - en imbrication. Et une contrainte détournée : "avec un D comme" --> "dans marsh-mallow", "dans vas-y mollo", "dans gigolo", "dans lavabo", "dans marsh-mallow" (attaque de la diction sur d).


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2021)

La rentrée des classes en distancielle est avancée cette année ou quoi ?!

_« Rangez vos hippos ! Sortez vos stylos ! »_


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note pour les amateurs : Gainsbourg s'est fixé une contrainte de rimes rares sonnant en "ins"  (Rubens, pince, suspense, grincent, mince, coince, rince, prince(sse échappé ligne suivante), Rubens, pince (reprise) & en "o" (marsh-mallow, gros, mollo, peau, gigolo, maquereaux, lavabo, cadeau, marsh-mallow, gros (reprise) - en imbrication. Et une contrainte détournée : "avec un D comme" --> "dans marsh-mallow", "dans vas-y mollo", "dans gigolo", "dans lavabo", "dans marsh-mallow" (attaque de la diction sur d).




Pour les amateurs, il convient décidément de préférer Gainsbourg à Gainbarre.  

( "*Gainsbarre*" est un surnom qu'il s'était donné lui-même * en 1984* , pour désigner sa propre part sombre, mais aussi dans une certaine mesure la dernière partie de sa carrière (1984 - 1991). Sans doute la moins réussie artistiquement, du propre aveu de l'intéressé).


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2021)

Mais revenons à nos lampyres, nos hippopotames, nos considérations personnelles sur le virus et ses avatars dans notre quotidien... 



Bloc de spoiler



Ou à ce que vous voulez, aussi, un petit peu...


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2021)

Pour réveiller le forum il faudrait donner des grands coups de hippompomtamtam !


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> les fanes de chou de Bruxelles. Tu crois qu'elles partent au compost mais non, elles se fument


En fait… Avant de finir au compost… Les fanes et épluchures des légumes peuvent servir à faire un fond de sauce. Ça n'est pas le truc auquel je pense tout le temps. Par contre les fois où ça me revient, j'en fais un – de fond de sauce avec les fanes et épluchures de légumes.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> nos lampyres


En vous disant, j'ai revu le mien hier-soir ! Remets-je une pièce dans la machine ? 

Non ?!

Très bien !? Parce que ce machin, pardon… L'école a repris jouons-là sérieux deux minutes. Ce _lampyris noctiluca_ n'a pas bougé d'un pouce depuis deux mois, planqué qu'il est aux pieds d'un fourré. Son abdomen est aussi vert lampyre scintillant qu'aux premières nuits de l'été ! Ça force l'admiration cette abnégation au repos du brave pendant la période de reproduction…

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire… Çuilà, Il a la santé !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Et non l'insecte...
> Ces deux là ont toujours cohabité (pour reprendre le cri d'amour du crapaud !!!), il ne révèlera sa double personnalité bipolaire qu'en 84 mais écoute ces premiers textes et interviews.
> Le *Ginsburg *a toujours été emporté maladivement par son côté obscur.
> Et je pense même que sans ça, il n'aurait pas percé de la sorte et aurait fini à sucer des goldos dans les pianos bars et aurait disparu en même temps que ces palaces de quartier...



Tu as entièrement raison ! 

En 1984, il a officialisé la chose, si j'ose dire, en créant lui-même ce surnom de Gainsbarre. 
Comme tu le dis fort justement, les deux ont toujours été présents. 
Dr Jeckill et Mr Hyde ont toujours cohabité. 
En laissant de côté la dimension humaine du personnage, et pour s'en tenir à son œuvre, je dirais que les dernières années n'ont pas été les meilleures.
"Love on the Beat" (que j'ai pourtant acheté en 33 tours l'année de sa sortie) marque un déclin, avec un certain glissement vers la facilité. Mais le talent était toujours là.
La suite fut hélas encore pire, et même assez nettement pour mon goût personnel. 
Artistiquement, sa part d'ombre avait gagné et il était bien difficile de percevoir encore la part lumineuse de son œuvre durant ses derniers albums. 

Si l'on excepte ses premières chansons, souvent brillantes (et pas mal d'autres, après), je considère que sur un plan musical l'album "Je t'aime moi non plus" est un chef d'œuvre et ce qu'il a réussi de mieux.


Point de vue personnel.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2021)

@ Human-Fly & louiscypher

Je vous propose un angle d'interprétation différent. Serge Gainsbourg est pour l'essentiel le chanteur de l'impossibilité de l'amour. Il est impossible de vivre sans amour ; mais il est impossible d'aimer. Mode dérision (années 60), mode passion (années 70), mode deuil (années 80).

À la charnière des années 70/80, interviennent deux événements décisifs : il triomphe publiquement à 50 ans (!) auprès d'une nouvelle génération d'ados de moins de 20 ans, auxquels il servira ensuite un rock salace à la Gainsbarre. Jane Birkin le quitte, ce qui le fait s'engager dans le lyrisme du deuil.

Les chansons de la séparation qu'il crée dans les années 80 constituent à mes yeux le plus grand Gainsbourg. Les 3 disques dédiés à Jane Birkin (Baby alone in Babylone, Lost Song, Amours des Feintes), la chanson isolée Quoi pour la même, Dépression au-dessus du jardin pour Catherine Deneuve, Pull Marine pour Adjani. Car il ne faut pas s'y tromper : ces chansons et ces albums ne sont pas des chansons de Birkin, Deneuve, Adjani (croyez-vous vraiment, par exemple, que ce soit Adjani qui « touche le fond de la piscine »?). Mais il s'agit d'œuvres du Gainsbourg intime, le Gainsbourg du deuil d'un amour impossible, qu'il demande à des femmes de chanter. Il ne peut plus chanter, il va utiliser la voix de femmes, surtout celle de Birkin, afin d'interpréter ses créations les plus personnelles. Comme il le dit à Jane Birkin dans la chanson Une chose entre autre (Lost Song) : « Une chose entre autre | Que tu ne sais pas |Tu as eu plus qu'un autre | Le meilleur de moi ». Déclaration montrant qu'il estime ses chansons pour voix de femme des années 80 comme le meilleur de son œuvre. La stucture duelliste des chansons de Lost Song, où le Je devient tu, et le tu revient je, comme dans un anneau de Moebius, le tout chanté par la seule voix de Birkin : voilà une invention unique et fascinante ! Imaginez seulement Pétrarque, l'auteur du « Canzoniere », qui eût demandé à Laure de Sade (l'amante imaginaire qui avait refusé son amour) de chanter le désamour de Pétrarque, et imaginez que Laure de Sade (l'ancêtre du marquis de Sade) aurait accepté de chanter le deuil de l'amant qu'elle n'aimait pas... Imaginez encore Pétrarque musicien, capable de mettre en mélodie ses sonnets...

Je pourrais aller et venir indéfiniment sur le sujet mais « je me retiens ». Gainsbarre public aura fait de l'ombre au Gainsbourg secret. Mais quoi ! le destin de Gainsbourg n'est-il pas d'être un génie posthume, reconstruit après coup dans sa stature d'artiste ? À chacun sa recréation a posteriori de Gainsbourg : je vous ai esquissé la mienne.


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2021)

Bouh qu'il est sérieux !


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2021)

j'aime bien le Serge (beaucoup même) mais mon cerveau _limité_ aime bien également Pierre Vassiliu et bien d'autres, toutefois, nonobstant, néanmoins, j'avoue n'avoir qu'une statuette dans le salon, celle-ci !


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2021)

Bouh que c'est affreux !


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2021)

Surtout que normalement, un Nain de Jardin, ça porte un bonnet rouge et ça se trouve dans le jardin et non le salon !


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2021)

tu es vraiment-vraiment une _queue de cerise_ "brave" aCLR, va le dire dans les yeux à celle qui me l'a offert en août 2007 !


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> un Nain de Jardin,


petit malin à 0%, ce n'est pas un Nain de Jardin, par Toutânkhamon !


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> petit malin à 0%, ce n'est pas un Nain de Jardin, par Toutânkhamon !


Ça y ressemble beaucoup pourtant. A moins que cette jeune fille mesure plus de 5m.

aprés, tu peut très bien avoir un jardin dans ton salon, ça s’appelait un salon avec jardin, à ne pas confondre avec le salon de jardin. Manque toujours le bonnet par contre.


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2021)

conneries, gwen désolé, j'ai l'impression que simplement vous ne "pratiquez" que  le rien de rien !


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2021)

super cette discussion,  chuis  épaté, un véritable  plaisir d'y participer !


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Août 2021)

Dépression au dessus du jardin ?









						SERGE GAINSBOURG - DEPRESSION AU DESSUS DU JARDIN
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2021)

Hé hé litobar71,

Je comprends qu'au travers de cet objet, tu vois l'amour, l'attachement et l'attention d'une enfant envers son Papa. Je ne le discute pas. Nous avons tous des cendriers pâte à sel ou assimilés, seulement passé la trace mémorielle et le renvoi affectif, ce bibelot ne vaut pas qu'on s'attarde dessus. Encore moins qu'on le partage avec une bande de cons toujours prêts à faire un bon mot sur la couenne du voisin. Et encore plus que moins qu'on en remette une couche en exhibant l'enfant offrant son présent.

Ça n'est pas parce que le sérieux de service ramène sa fraise sur un sujet léger, la musique de variétés française, que les âneries vont cesser comme par magie. Au contraire ! Tout est prétexte à rire mon bon monsieur…


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> conneries, gwen désolé, j'ai l'impression que simplement vous ne "pratiquez" que  le rien de rien !


Aie Aie Aie ! tu me sembles prendre toute cette discussion au premier degré. Quand on poste une photo au bar, c'est en général pour que d'autres disent des conneries derrière. Si cela te blesse, j'en suis désolé, mais tu as cherché le bâton pour te faire battre en exhibant une figurine immonde d'un artiste que tu sembles vénérer de manière un peu maniaque et en remettant une pièce dans le juke-box en étalant deux photos de cette jeune fille qui, je suppose, est de ta famille. Lui as-tu demandé son avis pour être ainsi offerte en pâture aux poivrons du Bar de MacG ? Ce n'est pas très classe.

Sur ce, je ne la ramène plus sur ce sujet, mais essais de te détendre crévindiou.


----------



## litobar71 (1 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> une figurine immonde





gwen a dit:


> Quand on poste une photo au bar


cette "statuette" est très agréable au "touché & soupesé" même si elle n'est pas un "objet" de "qualité (ou de belle facture)", en dehors de _cette jeune fille _elle possède le pouvoir d'avoir été présente et présentée sur d'innombrables marchés avec des gamelles-poelles-etc.. dans les 80's.

mon intervention était "taquine & facile" je l'admets et je remercie "CE SITE" de m'avoir permis d'intervenir dans ce "nouvel" "ancien "bar" !



gwen a dit:


> crévindiou


ben voici un juron inoffensif digne de Frédéric Rossif !



gwen a dit:


> Sur ce, je ne la ramène plus sur ce sujet


idem, le Serge est trop fort.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2021)

Bon les gars ! Au lieu de faire les zouaves avec vos lampyres, hippos et nains de jardin, y'a personne pour me donner un petit coup de main ???? 

C'est ici que ça se passe ... bande de nases !  

​ps : inutile de me dire de tremper mon iPad dans l'eau bénite ... ça, c'est déjà fait !


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> de main ????


Non, de nain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non, de nain


Je l'attendais, celle-là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2021)

Il y en a des "graves" quand même !  

Hier soir, 20H30 ! L'appel d'une bonne frite mayo faisait frémir mon estomac affamé ! Pratique quand on a seulement qu'une vingtaine de mètres à parcourir pour assouvir son péché mignon ! 

Mais, (vous vous doutez bien qu'il y a un "mais" ... ), je suis tombé en plein milieu d'une bagarre générale provoquée par une bande de jeunes iconoclastes s'amusant à taper dans les cornets de frites de ceux qui sortaient de la friterie !  ... d'où les malheureuses et glissantes frites jonchant misérablement le sol ! 

Et ça se tabassait allègrement dans tous les sens ! Y'avait même un gars qui se roulait au sol dans la purée en gueulant et qui en plus, se ramassait des coups de pieds et des coups de sacs des nanas ! 

Si ça se passait il y a 30 ans, j'aurais été le premier à sauter sur l'occasion et à bastonner sec avec ardeur et entrain ... Mais, j'ai réfléchi : "Big, tu veux vraiment perdre une vertèbre dans ce foutoir ?" ... Et là, mon imagination aidant, j'ai visionné une vertèbre perdue telle un vulgaire os à moëlle baignant dans la sauce lapin et piétinée par cette bande de cons ! 

Alors, j'ai attendu lâchement que la police arrive pour embarquer tout ce petit monde ... et je suis rentré chez moi !

Je n'avais plus faim !  ... Pfffffff !


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2021)

C’est dommage, il suffisait de se baisser.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Mort il y presque un an dans l'indifférence générale.



Au début de la pandémie, je me suis mis en tête de produire une série d'impressions sur une de mes thématiques. Vous en causer donnerait mal à la tête à certains si ce n'est tous… Pis ça n'a que peu d'importance avec ce qui nous intéresse maintenant, _disparaître dans la presque indifférence générale_.

Pour réaliser cette série d'impressions que je voulais chatoyante, comme pour tromper la menace du virus, je me suis souvenu d'une technique utilisée par un ancien prof graveur, l'impression relief en quadri. J'ai donc commencé à rouler mes trois primaires puis vînt le jour du passage au noir. Moi qui voulait un truc qui claque sa mère, je me retrouvais avec une impression très sombre… Triste. Trop à l'image de ce que je cherchais à fuir avec ce travail. J'ai donc roulé du blanc ! Et à chaque coup d'encreur ou presque je me disais : _la prochaine fois que je vois Michel, il faut que je lui parle de ça !_

Mes impressions s'achèvent… L'eau coule sous les ponts et un jour, un article dans le journal attire mon attention. Mon Michel avait été fait chevalier des Arts et des Lettres ! Mais à la joie succéda bien vite l'effroi… Hélas, trois fois hélas, il était mort avant de la recevoir ! Pire, il l'était avant même que j'eus commencé mes impressions.

Au jour de son décès, j'étais ignorant. Le mois qui suivit aussi, celui d'après pareil. Puis sa touche de graveur vînt me caresser les synapses. Triturée, torturée et réinterprétée, sa technique revivait sur mon papier. Toujours ignorant de son destin, il m'accompagna pourtant tout le long de ce boulot d'impressions. Son image et le doux rêve d'un échange sur la couleur m'ont suivi jusqu'au jour ou j'ai su ! Comme aujourd'hui pour ceux qui connaissait cet informaticien passionné.

Mais il faut parier sur l'idée que certains pensait à lui en utilisant son outil. Et là, l'indifférence s'efface, s'estompe pour laisser place à la reconnaissance, la loyauté envers l'enseignant, l'industriel ou tout autre référent remarquable à même de nous faire avancer.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2021)

Qui sait si tu n'as pas capté une partie de son âme quand il est parti...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2021)

Pffffff ! Certaines réactions me déçoivent et m'attristent ...  

Ce matin, un gars du quartier ayant probablement entendu parler de mon amour inconditionnel pour les poilus est venu me demander conseil ... Jusque là, rien d'anormal, surtout que dans le quartier, on me surnomme "catman" ! 

Sa fille VEUT un chat (j'insiste sur le "veut") ... Il hésite donc entre l'achat d'un chat de race ou l'adoption dans un refuge des environs !

Compte tenu du fait qu'il y a des centaines de poilus à adopter dans les refuges, je lui dit qu'il n'aura pas plus de plaisir avec un chat de race à 1.500 Euros qu'avec un chat "de gouttière" ... que du contraire ! Et en plus, il fera une bonne action !

Je lui conseille donc d'amener sa fille à la chatterie du refuge, de la faire asseoir par terre au milieu des chats et de voir quels poilus sont attirés par elle en faisant confiance à leur instinct !

Il me répond que sa fille VEUT un Maine Coon ou un Bengale mais qu'il est tenté par l'adoption au refuge du fait que ... ...  si sa fille n'est pas satisfaite, elle pourra le ramener au refuge et en prendre un autre ! 

J'ai failli m'étrangler sur place et j'avoue que je me suis un peu énervé ! 

Adopter un poilu, c'est s'engager à long terme vis-à-vis d'un petit être vivant, sensible et attachant, c'est s'apprivoiser l'un l'autre au fil du temps ... ce n'est pas un pull trop grand qu'on achète sur Amazon et qu'on remballe dans les 14 jours ! 

Je lui ai raconté qu'avec Lucky, il m'avait fallu 3 mois pour gagner sa confiance et en arriver à une symbiose complète qui en a fait mon super-compagnon de route ... Mais si sa fille n'a pas la patience, je lui ai conseillé d'acheter un énorme flacon d'iso betadine pour limiter les dégâts !  ... les poilus ont parfois la patte un peu "leste", surtout si on les déçoit ! 

Il m'a dit qu'il réfléchirait !


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

Y’a un des chats du quartier qui a buté un oiseau il y a deux semaines. 
Et la semaine dernière, peut être un hamster d’Europe qui me semble (semi ?) sauvage. 
Et je viens de remarquer qu’il y avait aussi une grenouille qui habitait là. 
S’il veut, il peut venir et récupérer les chats du coin… et les garder entre quatre murs.

Moi aussi je suis étonné qu’il y ai un hamster et une grenouille, mais j’ai aimerai bien que ça reste comme ça.
Les chats c’est mignon, mais c’est un nuisible pour la biodiversité en zone résidentielle.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sa fille VEUT un chat


Lundi dernier, Médor et moi nous baladions sur ce chemin longeant le ruisseau. Lui avait la truffe dans les herbes tandis que mon regard portait au loin. Quand soudain j’aperçus une fourrure noire et blanche sortir des fourrés et gambader sur le chemin. « C'est un chat ! » Lançais-je au chien. L'instant d'après, je remarquais un mouvement de pattes arrières bien différente de celles d'un félin. « Ah non ! C'est un lapin » ai-je marmonné en me tournant vers le chien. La truffe dans les phéromones, il n'avait rien remarqué. Continuant d'avancer alors que la bête s'était effacée de notre vue, il approcha du point où l’animal était apparu. Aussitôt son instinct de chasseur prit le dessus. Il tenta une accélération que je stoppais tout net d'un « Non ! Tu restes au pied ! » Alors que je pestais contre cet acte d'une lâcheté sans nom, nous allâmes jusqu'au point de sa sortie de mon champ de vision et nous fîmes demi-tour. Il n'était pas question que Médor attrape ce petit être abandonné par les parents d'un mioche pourri gâté. Hors de question qu'il en fît son dîner ! J'étais dans tous mes états ! Je m'énumérais la liste des excuses que ces individus détestables s'inventent pour se débarrasser d'un être vivant – au début attachant puis au fil du temps rejeté. Ce type de situation me débecquette d'une force les gars… Qu'aux bourre-pifs d'un LouisCypher je préfèrerais quémander une bombe A au Moonwalker. C'est dire les concessions dont je suis tout prêt à faire pour éradiquer ces cons de nos balades quotidiennes !


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> c’est un nuisible pour la biodiversité en zone résidentielle.


De la même manière, les zones résidentielles sont nuisibles à la biodiversité initialement installée.

(mais c'est un détail* ^^)






*aïe aïe aïe !


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> De la même manière, les zones résidentielles sont nuisibles à la biodiversité initialement installée.
> 
> (mais c'est un détail* ^^)
> 
> ...


Aussi… 
Vive le hérisson libre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Les chats c’est mignon, mais c’est un nuisible pour la biodiversité en zone résidentielle.


En Belgique, (et je suppose qu'en France aussi), tu ne peux plus détenir de chats sans qu'ils ne soient stérilisés et pucés et ce, pour éviter les "portées sauvages" qui augmentent la population des chats errants.

Les miens sont stérilisés, pucés et disposent même de leurs petits passeports européens en bonne et due forme avec leurs photos (noir et blanc en ce qui me concerne) !  

Les refuges stérilisent automatiquement tous les chats mais il n'en est pas de même pour certains propriétaires peu scrupuleux qui laissent divaguer leurs femelles et abandonnent les chatons à leur naissance.

Le problème des abandons sauvages est le problème crucial à régler pour éviter d'impacter la biodiversité.

Le chat a naturellement un instinct de chasseur et de prédateur ... Mais un poilu correctement nourri et soigné éprouve moins le besoin de chasser qu'un chat errant lambda !

Euh ! Oui, Lucky et Pistache ... Vous voulez dire quelque chose ?

_Lucky :  ... Qui c'est ce flotow qui nous traite de nuisible ? ... 
Pistache : Ouais ! Nuisible lui-même ! 
Lucky : Une bonne patte retournée dans sa gueule ouais ! 
Moi : Ho les poilus ! Du calme ... on discute là ! 
Lucky et Pistache : OK ! Mais on veille au grain ! En plus, on s'en fiche de sa grenouille ! 



"Le chat a été créé pour que l'homme puisse caresser le tigre qui sommeille en lui !"

J'adore ! _​


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Une bonne patte retournée dans sa gueule ouais !


Miss Radasse : Un coup de main les gars ?




​Moi : Me fais pas rire, si tu es dans cette position c'est parce qu'il y a une seconde tu étais en train de te nettoyer le fondement et qu je ne sais quoi t'a dérangée.


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2021)

Le mien de poilus, vient de bouffer une mouche. Rien que pour ça, je l'en remercie.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Perso, je n'ai ni chien ni chat... ça viendra pour un petit cabot avec une trogne de chient errant.
> Par contre celui qui me demande de le stériliser bah vous connaissez la suite : arrache de .... ^^


C'est marrant que tu parles de la stérilisation des cabots… J'ai justement une belle anecdote ! 

Par une fin d'après-midi ensoleillé, dans cet été si froid qu'il déclencha le chauffage en août chez certains, Médor se promenait sans laisse. Nous venions d'arpenter les berges du cours d'eau et on s'en retournait sur le bitume. Passant devant le parking des jardins ouvriers, Médor s'approcha d'un jardinier. Tranquillement installé dans son auto, le gars eut une légère appréhension à la vue du chien. Inquiet, il mina quand même une caresse tandis que je rappelais mon loup. Médor esquissa un bisou en réponse au semblant de caresse et revint sagement au pied.

Le type me regarda d'un air rassuré. Il engagea la conversation d'un _« Il obéit bien votre chien ! »_ Je répondis qu'il fallait bien. On ne laisse pas en liberté un animal incapable d'obéir – enfin on peut mais c'est risqué… Le jardinier acquiesça et commença à me confier les déboires de sa fille et de son toutou. _« Ma fille qui habite je-ne-sais-plus-où a un berger hollandais. Il n'écoute rien ! Fais ce qu'il veut dans la maison. Je l'ai prévenu mais vous savez ce que c'est… Les enfants n'écoutent pas leurs parents »_ Je répondis par la positive – alors que je n'en sais foutre rien mais bon… Il reprit : _« À six mois, il dominait déjà tout le monde dans la baraque. Du coup, elle a été obligée de le faire castrer ! »_

On a continué à causer un moment des conséquences du manque d'éducation du chien et des gosses de sa fille. C'est dire la dérive qu'engendre parfois, pour ne pas dire souvent, le sujet de l'éducation. Toujours est-il que la nana préféra couper les roustons de son bestiau plutôt que faire preuve d'autorité afin que l'animal puisse connaître sa place dans la cellule familiale. C'est à dire, soumis aux ordres de son maître – ou dans le cas présent de sa maîtresse !

Je pourrais m'arrêter là mais non. Dans la conversation, j'avais réussi à lui glisser l'histoire d'un de ces voisins jardiniers. Lui aussi était tombé nez-à-nez avec Médor. Lui aussi avait eu un réflexe de recul. Lui aussi avait vu la bête revenir sous mon ordre. Lui aussi s'était étonné qu'il obéisse. Et lui aussi avait une anecdote au sujet de la désobéissance animale. Comme par hasard… Un de ses copains avait dû faire piquer son chien car il devenait hargneux avec les membres de sa maisonnée. Et vas-y que je me goinfre du dîner, que je dors où je veux et gare à tes mollets si tu veux récupérer ton canapé, que je dors dans ton lit, que je te fais chier du soir au matin, j'en passe et des meilleures…

Parce que voilà ! Aujourd'hui, on n'éduque plus les chiens. On préfère les laisser dominer leur monde le temps de comprendre qu'il vaut mieux les stériliser ou pire les euthanasier ! Si ça n'est pas malheureux un tel abandon du geste autoritaire… Par contre, il y a un truc que je n'ai pas voulu glisser dans la conversation. De toute façon je ne pouvais plus, son rendez-vous galant arrivait ! _« Chérie ?! Je vais buter mes patates ! Ne m'attends pas pour dîner… »_

Après l'effort, le réconfort…

Ce qui me ramène, hé hé, à cette histoire de stérilisation. Médor n'était pas le seul chiot dans sa portée. Sa chienne de mère avait bien maraudé, hé hé. D'après les proprios, elle filait à l'anglaise certains jours se frotter aux couillus du quartier, la coquine ! Bref, après s'être débarrasser du gros de la portée – je reviendrais peut-être une autre fois là-dessus – ces gens gardèrent un mâle. Et ce fut à la jeune fille de la maison qu'on demanda de s'en occuper. Un rôle qu'elle avait peur-être choisi sans en mesurer les conséquences par contre…

Bref, aux environs de ses six mois – comme la nature est bien faite – le cabot devînt hargneux avec tous les hommes. De la maison ou de l'extérieur, aucun service trois pièces ne pouvait approcher la donzelle quelques jours par mois. Vous devinez déjà la suite… Avec entre deux et trois milliards de capteurs olfactifs dans le museau, contre six millions dans nos naseaux, le chien aide à connaitre la période de fécondité d'une femme. Et protéger sa femelle dominante, c'est s'assurer d'avoir ses faveurs – enfin quand on est de la même espèce ! Mais le clebs n'y entendait rien ! Si bien qu'un beau matin, il dit au revoir à ces roubignoles. Enfin… Il leur dit adieu !

Le soir où cette jeune fille me raconta son aventure, la pénombre ne suffisait pas à masquer pas la gène qui l'envahissait. Elle avait bien compris le pourquoi de la situation. Son cycle hormonal avait rendu dingue son chien. Et plutôt que se priver de petit copain ou tout simplement faire preuve d'autorité sur la bête, elle priva le chien de ses cacahuètes…

Et là… _Extraball_ !

J'en reviens à ton envie d'avoir un cabot à la trogne de chien errant ! Ne le castre pas ! _Pourquoi pas ?_ dirons certains. Bin…

Promener un chien au bout d'une laisse c'est clairement plus efficace que tous les tests d'ovulations vendus en pharmacie ! Et non seulement c'est extrêmement efficace mais c'est surtout plus rapide ! Pas besoin de pisser sur un buvard, attendre deux minutes et lire le résultat. Résultat qui, si j'en crois l'affirmation de Moonwalker vendredi dernier, doit répondre par la positive dans tous les pays sauf chez nous.

Genre, hors de France, une nana lâche une goutte sur le bazar, deux secondes plus tard l'afficheur clignote : _c'est bon ma belle ! Envoie-toi en l'air. C'est le moment où jamais._ Quand chez nous, la nana humidifie le buvard, attends un quart d'heure… Du coup, son mec s'impatiente ! Tambourine à la porte du lieu d'aisance. Tend l'oreille et s'entend dire… _« On peut remettre ça à demain… Il manque des traits sur l'afficheur… »_​
Non ! Crois-moi ! Un chien équipé de ses noix, c'est le compagnon idéal pour draguer de la nana hormonalement réceptrice à tout argument coquin !

Tu peux même – et là c'est un poil vicelard – asperger tes bas de pantalons avec les fluides de ton cabot, avant d'aller marcher à proximité des promeneuses de toutous. Si un clebs te gnaque les chevilles… La bonne excuse que voilà pour sa maîtresse de jouer les infirmières avec toi ! Mouhahaha


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Miss Radasse : Un coup de main les gars ?


Lucky : Merci Miss Radasse !  ​Pistache : Ouais ! Et super technique en plus ... Faire semblant de se lécher le fion pour tromper l'ennemi et ... plaf ! Dans sa gueule !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2021)

Je cherche depuis ce matin un sujet pour ma prochaine chronique animalière ...

Et j'ai pensé à la "blatte", plus particulièrement celle de la famille "Hassel" qui squatte le portfolio pour les plus fortunés d'entre nous ... en fait, très peu d'entre nous ! ...  ...

Désolé ! C'est la chaleur et la fatigue !!!  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2021)

Écoutez ça si vous avez 2 minutes, comparaison entre les hommes et le vin. On parle de sexe, naturellement...


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je cherche depuis ce matin un sujet pour ma prochaine chronique animalière ...




Un truc qui pourrait te plaire:






Je ne sais pas si il est sorti.
En avant premiere,, il y a eut quelques procés dans Le canard enchainé.

"Un procès à grand spectacle, sous l'œil des caméras du monde entier. Des animaux défilent devant le président du tribunal. Chacun d'eux doit dire pourquoi son espèce mérite de survivre. Pourquoi l'homme devrait dépenser des fortunes pour sa protection. Seul un sur dix sera sauvé. Le jury, ce sera le public.
Comparaissent le grand hibou, le martinet noir, le papillon vulcain, l'arénicole... Les interrogatoires sont vifs, tendus, hilarants. Et les animaux très convaincants. Alors, lequel choisir ? Le président du tribunal est de plus en plus nerveux. Il faut dire qu'il y a des coups de théâtre…"


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2021)

Bon, je mets le texte bande de faignasses...


            Car il y a beaucoup de variétés d'hommes, avec chacun ses saveurs, ses origines, un déploiement différent en bouche. Ça nous est toutes arrivées, on hésite en boutique, on se contente de lèche-vitrines, on galère pour trouver l'accord parfait.      

On a peur que l'homme soit bouchonné et souvent on finit par le laisser trainer à la cave…

Relax, tout ira bien, je peux vous aider !​
Car il y a beaucoup de variétés d'hommes, avec chacun ses saveurs, ses origines, un déploiement différent en bouche. Résultat ça nous est toutes arrivées. On hésite en boutique, on se contente de lèche vitrine, on galère pour trouver l'accord parfait. On a peur que l'homme soit bouchonné. Ensuite, on sait ce qui se passe, on finit par le laisser trainer à la cave. Mais relax, tout ira bien, je peux vous aider !


La semaine dernière, je vous ai parlé d'une étude Ifop concernant la sexualité des Françaises. Etude assez encourageante puisqu'on y apprenait que 77 % d'entre elles sont heureuses en amour et 72 % sont heureuses au lit. Or, quand on étudie le profil de celles qui sont le plus heureuses, il se dessine en creux le portrait des hommes qui les rendent heureuses et donc les hommes qu'il faut choisir.

Premier réflexe, on regarde la bouteille​
L'étiquette, c'est important. Les femmes qui trouvent leur homme beau ont tendance à être plus heureuses. C'est aussi le cas des femmes qui se trouvent elles-mêmes belles. Alors, je sais que certains experts biaisés disent que l'apparence n'a pas d'importance et qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse. Bla bla bla. Mais l'amour et la sexualité reposent sur des interactions physiques. Donc, ne pas négliger le physique.
​La question du cépage​
Là, vraiment, c'est vous qui voyez. Pas besoin de vivre à Dubaï, Venise ou même en ville pour être heureuse en couple. Pas besoin non plus de partir sur des appellations prétentieuses du genre "il me faut absolument un chirurgien ou un héritier, ou Timothée Chalamée". Le bonheur conjugal ne repose ni sur la richesse, ni sur les diplômes, ni sur la classe sociale. S'il fallait des verres en cristal et des nappes en soie sauvage pour apprécier un petit coup, ça se saurait.

Parmi les autres facteurs que l'on pourrait croire importants et qui ne sont pas, la religion a aucune importance et la présence ou le nombre d'enfants pas importants non plus.

La dégustation​
Choisissez vos hommes gouleyant et généreux. Les femmes sont d'autant plus heureuses que la relation développe une belle complexité en bouche, avec à la fois du désir et de l'affection, il faut des sentiments forts, sans être agressif,  ni astringent. Il faut aussi, bien sûr, un partenaire qui s'intéresse à notre plaisir.

Quid de l'âge​
Le vin peut être jeune ou vieux, mais plus la relation avec le vin est jeune, plus on bénéficie de ce que les Anglo saxons appellent la new relationship énergy, c'est-à-dire l'énergie des débuts amoureux, celle qui nous donne des ailes. Alors, bien sûr, la norme monogame fait qu'on a tendance à désirer des hommes de garde qu'on pourrait laisser vieillir en fût ou sur de la terre battue, mais selon l'Ifop, il n'est pas absurde de se laisser tenter par une petite nouveauté de temps en temps. Je dis ça, je dis rien, je me déresponsabilise totalement de ces statistiques.

Le point cruciale, le niveau de consommation​
Là, vraiment, contrairement au vin, les hommes se consomment sans modération. Les femmes malheureuses sont essentiellement celles qui sont exclues du marché amoureux. Donc, les célibataires.

En France, a-t-on des goûts particuliers ?​
Oui, on est français, comme chacun sait, on est relou. Snobisme oblige, les attentes des femmes françaises sont plus élevées qu'ailleurs en Europe. Notre satisfaction est donc plus faible que dans les pays qui nous entourent. Et ça ne devrait pas nous surprendre voir le verre à moitié vide, c'est très français.

Bon Résumons !​
Pour choisir son homme, il faut beaucoup d'amour, des partenaires désirables et qui nous respectent.

Le prince charmant millésime 2021 n'a pas de couronne en or, mais un cœur en or. Il n'a pas besoin de tuer des dragons, mais il peut s'armer d'un tire bouchon. Il n'a pas besoin de destrier, mais de désirer. Et côté palais, on se contentera de sensibilités pendant la mise en bouche. Bien sûr, ce guide de consommation n'est que statistique. Mais si vous voulez que ça coule de source à la maison, sans trop trinquer, sans gueule de bois, sans crise de foi en l'amour, il faut investir avec sagesse.


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2021)

_— Bienvenue ! Très chères auditrices et non moins très chers auditeurs dans El Virus Volant ! Je vous sais fidèles au poste pour suivre ce programme que s'arrache la concurrence. Et cette semaine nous recevons le Professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis. Il nous parlera de son parcours de sa profession et ses passions. Sans plus attendre donc… Bonjour Professeur !_​_— Bonjour macgeneration et bonjour les francophones !_​_— Alors professeur ?! Avant de nous entretenir sur votre dernier ouvrage intitulé, qu'est-ce qu'un bon nuisible ? à paraître aux éditions du granguru…_​_— Grangourou !_​_— Ah oui pardon ! Il manque les o… Aux éditions du Grangourou donc…_​_— Désolé de vous couper à nouveau mais vous n'êtes pas le premier à vous tromper sur la prononciation de ma maison d'éditions. Figurez-vous qu'au moment d'enregistrer la société, Lucky mon associé chargé d'effectuer les formalités, tomba sur un greffier en plein trip oulipo. Je vous passe les détails mais toujours est-il qu'il se refusait vertement à l'emploi du O les semaines 15 et 30 de l'année en cours…_​_— Ah bon ?! Quelle drôle d'idée que voilà…_​_— Oui ! Mais vous savez quoi ?! Mon Lucky l'a bluffé !_​_— Non ?!_​_— Si ! Il lui a dit texto : vous ne voulez pas de mon O ?! très bien ! Je supprime le D ! O, D ?!_​_— Overdose ?!_​_— Mais non couillon ! Aude ! Mon associé lisait et d'ailleurs lit toujours très bien sur les lèvres. Du coup ! Alors qu'il traversait le hall du tribunal de commerce d'Anvers en direction du greffier, mon associé déchiffra ce que le type disait. L'ais qu'Aude aime haut._​_— L'écho des mots… Comme c'est intéressant…_​_— N'est-il pas ! SI bien que des éditions grand gourou, on est arrivé à granguru !_​_— C'est passionnant ce que vous nous racontez là ! Je suis certain que le public partage mon avis. Nous répondrons d'ailleurs à vos questions en fin d'émission ! Mais s'il vous plaît cher professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis, parlez-nous maintenant de votre parcours. Comment avez-vous fait ?_​_— En étudiant pardi !_​_— Oui… Suis-je bête…_​_— Oui ! Mais moins que certains de mes collègues de l'académie royale de Bruxelles… Car voyez-vous, ma discipline est toute récente…_​_— Permettez-moi professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis… Le public et plus particulièrement vos émules aimeraient en savoir un peu plus sur le parcours qui vous mena à la création de cette nouvelle discipline ?_​_— Ah oui… Bon ! Mon père voulait que je sois parachutiste tandis que ma mère souhaitait me voir rejoindre les ordres. Mais ni le célibat ni l'uniforme ne m'intéressaient. Enfant, j'étais déjà très attiré par l'atypisme et la singularité. Le vivant, et plus particulièrement les êtres vivants rejetés de tous avaient ma préférence. Si bien qu'au sortir du lycée, ma prof de biologie appuya ma demande pour intégrer l'académie royale de biologie de Namur. Et pas simplement parce que j'avais le chic pour la faire grimper aux rideaux…_​_— Rhôooo !_​_— Comme vous dites… Mais avec elle, ça faisait plutôt : rhâaaaa… Ha ha ha !_​_— Ouiiii hi hi hi…_​_— Donc ! Armé de mon baccalauréat et d'une lettre de recommandations, je rejoignais l'amphithéâtre du professeur Tournesol…_​_— Comme dans…_​_— Oui ! Et dès des premières semaines de cours, je dus trouver un emploi pour compléter la maigre bourse octroyée par le Roi. Je me retrouvais donc cuistot dans une baraque à frites. Et à chaque fin du service, j'étais chargé de jeter les denrées défraîchies dans le compacteur à ordures…_​_— Si ça n'est pas malheureux de jeter de la nourriture…_​_— Comme vous dites ! Mais c'est justement grâce à ça que je trouvais ma voie. Car voyez-vous il y avait là, autour de ce bac à ordures, une myriade de petits êtres affamés. De la blatte au goélands, en passant par la musaraigne et le chat errant, chacun attendait de se remplir l'estomac. Et moi, spectateur de la situation et en dans le même temps acteur de leur survie, je trouvais là un sujet parfait pour ma thèse, les détritivores urbains._​_— Ce que vous nous dites professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis est tout simplement incroyable ! Vous avez trouvé votre voie en vidant les poubelles…_​_— Non ! En remplissant des estomacs !_​_— Ah ?!_​_— Oui…_​_— Je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça…_​_— Faites un effort scrogneugneu ! C'est toujours pareil avec vous, les journalistes ! On vous dit un truc et vous ne faites que relire vos fiches…_​_— C'est vrai… Vous avez raison professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis. Mais que voulez-vous… C'est mon émission !_​_— Il n'empêche, je suis votre invité !_​_— Plus pour longtemps… On me fait signe en régie qu'il est temps pour vous de répondre à une ou deux questions du public. Allez-y Madame, posez votre question._​_— Bonjour professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis._​_— Bonjour Madame._​_— Vous dites dans votre précédant livre, les nuisibles sont vos amis, qu'il faut arrêter de mettre de l'anti-mites dans nos placards parce que cela nuit à la biodiversité…_​_— Oui ! Je confirme ! Les mites étaient un élément essentiel dans la nature avant la disparition de leur habitat devant l'urbanisation galopante. Elles avaient pour rôle de nettoyer les sols des restes des cadavres d'animaux laissés là par les précédents détritivores et plus particulièrement les poils ou les plumes. Mais aujourd'hui, l'homme se refuse à laisser les cadavres en décomposition souiller les sols des zones urbaines. Donc les mites, pour pondre leurs larves, ont dû trouver une alternative. Et vos placards sont devenus pour elles le lieu idéal de leurs nidifications. Donc, plutôt que détruire les larves à coups d'anti-mites, laissez l'oiseau ou la souris tombée sous les griffes de votre animal domestique préféré dans un coin de votre balcon ou au fond de votre jardin. Cela aura pour effet d'attirer les mites hors de votre maison._​_— Merci madame pour votre question. Merci professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis pour cette réponse quelque peu originale. Nous n'avons hélas plus de temps pour une autre question…_​_— Quel dommage !_​_— Oui mais bon… L'actualité n'attend pas ! Il est maintenant l'heure de retrouver notre envoyé spécial en direct de New-York pour les commémorations des vingt ans des attentats du nine eleven. Merci cher professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis pour ce moment de culture atypique._​_— Merci macgeneration  pour l'invitation. Merci les francophones de m'avoir écouté. Et n'oubliez pas… Les nuisibles d'aujourd'hui ne sont ni plus ni moins que les détritivores d'hier. Vous avez beau essayer de vous en débarrasser, ils seront encore là après vous. Changez donc votre fusil d'épaule. l'ennemi est ailleurs._​_— Merci professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis pour cette conclusion. Merci chères auditrices et auditeurs. À vous les studios !_​_— Et vive les poilus !_​_— ?!?_​​​_



_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> _... Oui ! Je confirme ! Les mites avaient un élément essentiel dans la nature avant la disparition de leur habitat ..._​


 ... Avoir une bonne grosse mite a toujours été un rêve inaccessible pour moi !!! ... 
 ... ​


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Avoir une bonne grosse mite a toujours été un rêve inaccessible pour moi !!! ...
> ... ​


Je viens de comprendre… 

Et le pire dans tout ça… J'ai édité mon message pour remplacer être par avoir… Inconsciemment, je devais chercher à me faire chambrer… Je n'vois pas d'autres possibles…


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2021)

Les micros coupés, le journaliste apostropha le professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis.

_— Mais c'est quoi ça ? « Et vive les poilus ! » Que vient foutre la guerre de 14-18 là-dedans, professeur ?_​_— C'est ma passion !_​_— Qué passion ? Les militaires canardés dans les tranchées ?_​_— Mais non couillon… En introduction vous aviez dit qu'on causerait de mes passions. Et les poilus, les félins si vous préférez, sont mes compagnons de route depuis pfff… Un bail ! Et comme j'ai horreur qu'on me dise « on va parler de ceci » et finalement on n'en parle pas « parce qu'on n'a plus le temps ! » que c'est sorti comme ça !_​_— Mais que vont penser mes auditeurs ?_​_— Et vos auditrices !_​_— Ne comptez pas trop là-dessus… Les femmes ont mieux à faire qu'allumer la radio à cette heure… Je suis sur un créneau de mecs, de bonhommes et de couillus, pas de poilus ! Enfin si ! Les mecs sont poilus… Mais pas comme vous l'entendez !_​_— Ah mais je n'entends rien… Sauf vous qui me hurlez dessus pour quelques poils lâchés dans votre micro ! Faites comme moi ! Une lingette swiffer au bout d'un balai et pif paf pouf… En quelques coups de poignées, plus un poil ne traînera sur vos sols ou votre micro ! _​_— Parce que vous croyez que je fais le ménage ici ou chez moi ?_​_— Ah mais je ne crois rien… Sauf que vous commencez à me chauffer ! Cessez présentement de me crier dessus ou ça va mal finir !_​
Le journaliste se trouva con… Personne n'avait jusqu'à lors osé le reprendre sur son ton et encore moins le menacer de la sorte. Tout en essayant de se rappeler de la date de naissance du professeur inscrite sur sa fiche, il tenta de reprendre le dessus.

_— Mal finir ? Vous m'en direz tant !_​
Malgré son envie d'en découdre avec l'importun, Le-brigre-aux-beaux-skis esquissa un sourire en coin et se ravisa.

_— Vous avez raison. Mes mots ont dépassé mes pensées. Je voulais juste que vous cessiez de hausser le ton avec moi. J'ai septante ans passés ! Des couillons de journalistes comme vous… J'en ai croisé dans ma carrière d'interviewé ! Je suis sorti major de ma promotion avec ma thèse sur les détritivores urbains… Thèse sur laquelle vous êtes passé un peu trop rapidement à mon goût… Thèse qui m'a valu nombre d'interviews ! Taisez-vous aurait du suffire…_​
Le journaliste fulminait. Il n'avait pas eu le temps de se souvenir de l'âge de son interlocuteur que ce dernier lui balançait le chiffre en belge. Une langue qu'il ne maîtrisait pas vraiment voire pas du tout. Devinant quand même que le professeur n'était pas tout jeune, il se senti ragaillardi.

_— N'essayez pas de m'impressionner avec vos anaphores ! À ce petit jeu ou sur le ring, se sera pareil… Je vous colle la pâtée !_​_— vous dites ?_​_— Vous m'avez très bien compris ! Professeur La-bigre-aux-beaux-skis ! À ce petit jeu des figures de styles ou sur le ring du combat à poings nus, vous n'en sortiriez pas vainqueur… Croyez-moi… J'ai du combattre pour arriver à ce poste ! Des vieux, des jeunes, des grands, des petits, maigre ou gros, noir ou blanc, hétéro, homo, ou même trans, je les ai tous battu ! Alors ça n'est pas vous… Un éminent professeur épais comme un carrelet de trois semaines qui va m'étaler ?!_​_— Vous croyez ?_​_— Mais c'est tout vu !_​_— Très bien… M'accompagneriez-vous à l'extérieur pour régler cette affaire en souffrance ?_​_— Et comment !_​
Ainsi donc, sous les regards ahuris des techniciens en régie, le professeur et le journaliste prirent le chemin de la sortie. Le temps de traverser les couloirs et escaliers de macgeneration, les deux hommes marchaient côte à côte, le regard sur l'horizon. Le professeur, calme dans ses bottes, préparait son stratagème tandis que que le journaliste, excité comme une puce, révisait uppercut, croché du droit, jap du gauche tout en respirant bruyamment. Peut-être pensait-il alors impressionner un vétéran des combats de rues ? Lui, le grappilleur d'échelons salarial.

Arrivés sur le parking de la boîte, le journaliste lança.

_— Alors on fait quoi ? Je vous appelle un Uber maintenant ? ou une ambulance dans cinq minutes ?_​_— Appelez-donc une ambulance ! Mais ce ne sera pas pour moi !_​
Et là… Le professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis glissa la main dans une poche et sorti… Devinez-quoi ?! Le bipper de son Partner ! D'une pression… Le hayon arrière s'ouvrit. Quatre paires d'yeux éblouis par les néons, s'éclairèrent au fond du coffre.

_— C'est quoi le 'blème ?_​
Demanda l'un de ses compagnons de toujours. Le professeur Le-bigre-aux-beaux-skis répondit.

_— Le gars tout blême !_​
La suite mes amis… Est tout simplement inracontable ! Les poilus ont fait un carnage ! Les tortues ninja à côté… C'est peanuts ! PEANUTS vous dis-je ! Du jamais vu dans l'histoire des combats de sport. Pour vous dire, la durée d'incapacité de travail que c'est payé le journaliste sur le dos de la sécu… C'est énorme… Du jamais vu non plus ! Bah oui ! Ce con palpait un max… Résultat… Qui c'est qui paye ?! C'est vous ! La solidarité nationale… Battue par un belge !

Si c'est pas malheureux d'écrire des conneries pareilles…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est pas malheureux d'écrire des conneries pareilles…


Ah ! Frère d'infortune, c'est une pensée qui me vient à l'esprit tous les jours !  

Quant au carnage, ce fut dantesque ...  ... Avant que les bousiers ne roulent la victime dans le caniveau, il a fallu recadrer Gizmo qui, encore tout émoustillé par la photo de Louise postée hier, tentait de baisser le froc du journaliste ou du moins, ce qu'il en restait !  ... Heureusement, l'appel à la dignité a été entendu, et c'est d'un air contrit qu'il réajusta sa fourrure et que tout rentra dans l'ordre ! 

Je relève toutefois une légère erreur technique dans ta narration : Non, la télécommande de mon Tepee ne permet pas d'ouvrir automatiquement le hayon arrière ! A cet effet, je me sers d'une perche télescopique qui me permet de rester à distance lors de l'ouverture dudit hayon afin de ne pas me faire renverser par la horde de poilus sanguinaires prêts à en découdre ! 

A part ça, pas d'incident à déplorer de notre côté sauf le vieux Groovy qui s'est éclaté la gueule sur le tarmac en sautant du hayon et Gizmo surpris en train de se palucher en compagnie d'une bande de lampyres délurés ayant suivi la scène avec délectation !

Et, pour te plagier : "Si c'est pas malheureux d'écrire des conneries pareilles !" ...  ...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! Frère d'infortune, c'est une pensée qui me vient à l'esprit tous les jours !


Le pire… Lampyre devrais-je dire…

Je ne voulais pas tartiner là-dessus ! Une autre idée me trottait en tête. Mais… Mon cul sur la chaise et mes yeux vers l'écran, mes boudins en ont décidé autrement…

La faute à cette bonne grosse mite !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> La faute à cette bonne grosse mite !


Toi aussi tu as rencontré un génie qui a des acouphènes ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> acouphènes ?


Je connais les zacoustiques, les zacrostiches, les zaccoutumances et les phénomènes. Mais les zacouphènes…

Ça se mange ?!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Avoir une bonne grosse mite a toujours été un rêve inaccessible pour moi !!! ...
> ... ​


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non, la télécommande de mon Tepee ne permet pas d'ouvrir automatiquement le hayon arrière !


Déjà… Je suis allé vérifier que le Tepee et Partner étaient bien deux intitulés du même modèle de voiture… C'est dire le niveau automobilistique du narrateur… 

Ensuite… Titine… Mon auto pour ceux qui – beurk – ne foutent pas le nez dans les vroum vroum… n'a pas de fermeture centralisée. C'est dire l'âge du carrosse… 

Donc… Merci pour l'information mais n'espère pas qu'elle reste gravée dans le marbre – comme disent les tailleurs de pierre… Ou sur le marbre – comme disent les garagistes… Voire de marbre – comme disent les impassibles. Non. Cette info a de grande chance de rejoindre les oubliettes de mon château de cartes synaptiques ! C'est malheureux à dire mais… La vie est trop courte – et la mienne déjà bien avancée – pour garder cet oubli à l'esprit…

Mea-culpa ^^


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette info a de grande chance de rejoindre les oubliettes de mon château de cartes synaptiques ! C'est malheureux à dire mais… La vie est trop courte – et la mienne déjà bien avancée – pour garder cet oubli à l'esprit…
> 
> Mea-culpa ^^


En fait, cette "erreur technique" innocente m'a permis de développer le prétexte de la perche télescopique pour ouvrir le hayon sans prendre la horde de matous dans la poire !  ... L'occasion fait le larron !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2021)

*Un peu de pédagogie ou une bonne baffe dans la gueule ???*​
Pistache est le poilu le plus charmant que j'ai jamais rencontré : sociable, amical, gentil et sympa ... Avec lui, pas besoin de craindre le coup de patte qui vous fait plonger dans l'iso-betadine, au contraire de Lucky, petit gabarit mais véritable warrior toujours prêt à en découdre ! 

L'après-midi, toujours aux environs de 16 H, Pistache a pris l'habitude de se poster à l'extérieur sur le rebord de la fenêtre, un peu comme s'il attendait la sortie des classes pour se faire cajoler par les gamins déboulant de l'école d'en face !

A chaque fois, c'est un petit attroupement de gosses qui le caressent ou lui donnent des friandises ... Ils connaissent tous son nom et c'est véritablement attendrissant de les voir partager ce petit moment !

Sauf aujourd'hui ! ... J'étais en train de regarder la scène, quand un plus grand s'est approché et, avec une bonne tape, l'a fait tomber du rebord de fenêtre ! 

J'ai déboulé à l'extérieur, bien décidé à lui coller une bonne baffe, mais j'ai décidé d'agir autrement ...

Je lui ai d'abord demandé gentiment pourquoi il avait fait ça et tout en l'écoutant bredouiller une excuse bidon, j'ai pris Pistache dans les bras et je lui ai dit : "Tiens, prends-le !" ... A voir sa tronche, je crois qu'il craignait que Pistache ne se venge ... Mais c'était sans connaître Pistache ! En insistant un peu, il l'a pris dans les bras, l'a caressé et il a dit : "Qu'est-ce qu'il est gentil !" ... Mais bien sûr qu'il est gentil ... Un peu trop à mon goût, mais c'est un avis personnel !

C'était gagné ! Un de ses potes l'a pris en photo avec Pistache dans les bras et je suis certain que lundi prochain il ne recommencera plus !

J'étais content de moi ! A la bonne baffe dans la gueule, j'ai privilégié le dialogue et j'ai bien fait !

Je me suis dit que s'il avait fait la même chose à Lucky, il se serait retrouvé la gueule déchirée aux urgences de l'hôpital (bon ! j'exagère un peu là !) et j'avoue honteusement que la vision de cette scène m'a fait quand même sourire !  ...


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous voulez des madeleines les mecs ?


Tu vas rire…

Quand je n'avais pas encore six ans… Disons cinq. Quatre ça ne le fera pas. Mais pas six, c'est sûr ! Ou tu sais quoi, disons cinq ans bien tassés, donc…

C'est tellement loin tout ça, mais bon, la trace mémorielle est encore intacte !

Quand je n'avais pas encore six ans, je fus initié à la pâtisserie. Nous habitions l'avant-dernier étage d'un ILM planté au beau milieu des HLMs. Une longue barre d'appartements dont les derniers niveaux avaient une vue directe sur la mer. Une vigie pour mon père, un horizon pour ma mère, le terrain des premiers pas de mon frère et celui de mes premières conneries.

Mais ce jour-là, dans la cuisine, c'était pâtisserie. Et au menu, devine quoi ? Des madeleines ! À genoux sur une chaise, j'avais aidé à la préparation de la pâte. La plaque à madeleines sur la table en formica, j'avais aussi rempli quelques coquilles. Il était maintenant temps d'enfourner la plaque dans la gazinière.

Après quelques instants, Maman me demanda d'approcher de la vitre du four. Ses lèvres contre mon oreille elle me souffla « regarde… ça gonfle ! » Effectivement, la pâte gonflait au centre des pâtons. Et tandis qu'elle m'expliquait au moyen de cette parabole culinaire, comment son ventre dans lequel ma sœur grandissait, lui aussi gonflait, Papa préparait la touche finale de la recette.

Le badigeon du mélange jus d'orange sucre glace sur le biscuit au sortir de la plaque du four !

Cette odeur, ce goût, ce geste, cette joie, cet amour, ce plaisir et ces rires. Tout est toujours intact. Là… au milieu de réminiscences causant de tout, sauf de la saveur de ces madeleines.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2021)

Donc tu as un amour de petite sœur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2021)

Chez moi, je suis envahi de tégénaires, ces arachnides qui, sans être vraiment charmants, s'avèrent tout-à-fait inoffensifs !

Comme je suis guéri de ma phobie, et passé l'effet de surprise, je m'évertue à les remettre dehors avec moultes précautions dans le but de préserver la biodiversité, ce qui n'est vraisemblablement pas le cas de mes poilus qui s'amusent à les "patter" jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive !  

En me documentant, j'ai appris que c'était la saison des amours et que le mâle meurt lamentablement après l'accouplement.

Ma première pensée a été pour Dragao en espérant pour lui qu'il ne se réincarne pas en tégénaire le moment venu (velu serait plus approprié !) ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2021)

Pfffff ! Hier, mardi, jour de lessive ! J'ai retrouvé avec plaisir mon copain le cabot baveur qui, à ma grande surprise, était affublé d'une muselière !   ... Bon ! Mon pantalon en a pris un sacré coup, mais le plaisir de le retrouver a été le plus fort ! 

Renseignements pris auprès du propriétaire du chien, la police l'oblige à mettre une muselière non pas parce que le chien est agressif ou dangereux, mais parce que ... ... à cause de sa gueule disloquée et de ses dents apparentes il fait peur au voisinage et indispose les enfants ! 

Voilà donc une "crème" de chien, super gentil et amical condamné pour délit de sale gueule par des personnes qui n'ont même pas pris le temps de s'intéresser à lui et de constater que, contrairement aux apparences, il est d'une gentillesse à toute épreuve, surtout avec les enfants !

Le voir partir avec sa muselière m'a fendu le coeur !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Salut bande de nazes ! ^^
> 
> Bon alors zebig... Le programme c'est de finir mes jours dans un râle profond suite à une partie de jambes en l'air ultime et fatidique...
> 
> ...


Fait gaffe à ne pas finir dans un vieux pot


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> finir mes jours dans un râle profond suite à une partie de jambes en l'air



ça porte un nom...

l'épectase

ça peut arriver...









						Mort de Jean Daniélou : l’autre scandale qui a embarrassé l’Eglise
					

Si les deux affaires n’ont rien en commun, les déboires de Mgr Barbarin rappellent ceux d’un autre cardinal : Jean Daniélou, mort en 1974 da




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2021)

... Faites gaffe dans vos villages, les psychopathes armés sont de retour ! ... 

Vous aurez compris qu'il s'agit des chasseurs ... Gros 4X4 bloquant les chemins d'accès de certains chemins forestiers aux promeneurs, tenues camouflées, fusils fièrement arborés, meutes trépignantes, bacs de bière entassés dans les pick up et j'en passe ! 

Déjà 2 innocentes victimes !​Les pires seront les frustrés qui en fin de journée n'auront pas massacré de gibier ! Croyez-moi, gardez vos poilus chez vous au risque de les voir chevrotinés dans la foulée !

Bon ! Comme chaque année, quelques cons réussiront à se tirer les uns sur les autres, ce qui, vous l'admettrez est un juste retour des choses ! 

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas armer les animaux pour équilibrer les choses !









​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Il est des mots qui à l'instar des plus magnifiques descendantes d'Eve provoquent des érections instantanées !


J'ai connu ça en 2019 ... Un chasseur s'était fait piétiner par un sanglier et dans le journal, il y avait une photo de lui à l'hosto, bien amoché, dans lequel il déclarait : "Je ne l'ai pas vu venir !" ... ce à quoi j'avais répondu dans les commentaires en ligne : "En fait, il est arrivé sanglier gare !   ... Mais heureusement il a pu se tailler sans mal !"

Je me suis fait bannir avec un message du genre : "Un peu de respect pour la personne !" ...  

Malheureusement, je n'ai aucun respect pour ces individus qui chassent, *non pas pour nourrir leur famille*, mais uniquement par plaisir ! ... Qu'ils crèvent !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2021)

Pendant ces périodes d'ouverture de la chasse, que je déteste, il y a une anecdote qui revient de temps en temps, et qui me console au moins un peu, le temps d'un éclat de rire... 
Quand un chasseur en descend un autre en disant après coup qu'il l'a pris pour un sanglier !...


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2021)

*PAN !*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2021)

Entendu ce matin d'un "ami" des poilus !  ... J'avoue que ça m'a fait rigoler ! 

_"Le chat considère son humain comme vulgaire, malpropre, con et interchangeable à volonté ! Et quand il vous regarde fixement, droit dans les yeux, c'est pour mieux repérer votre jugulaire !!!"

_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2021)

Je vais vous avouer un "truc" (normal ou pas normal, je n'ai pas la réponse !   ) : je m'amuse comme un gamin quand j'invente mes dialogues de poilus dans les "aventures de Lucky ...".

Tantôt, j'ai failli me pisser dessus en faisant dire à Gizmo l'histoire du marchand de glaces et de ses 2 boules souris/saumon ! En y réfléchissant bien, je me pose des questions quant à ma santé mentale qui, en un certain sens, m'oblige à sortir des absurdités parfois ridicules et souvent absconses ! Rien que l'idée de faire parler des chats en dit long sur mon état d'esprit !

Le pire, c'est que, quand j'invente des dialogues ou des situations ... Je les vis véritablement dans le moment présent, un peu comme si mes poilus avaient vraiment le don de communiquer ... Mais je vous rassure, le temps de faire "enter" et je reviens dans la vie normale d'un papy de 72 ans accompagné de ses poilus d'une banalité affligeante ! 

J'ai réussi à construire une petite galerie de personnages affublés de sentiments humains (bonjour l'anthropomorphisme !) et que j'adore mettre en scène dans la vie de tous les jours :

Lucky :
Lucky est un "petit gabarit" qui, pour compenser sa petite taille est vite devenu le chef de la bande menant tout son petit monde à la baguette - il déteste les chiens policiers et s'il devait être humain, il serait devenu un syndicaliste de haut vol !
Amoureux de Capitaine Gribouille il rêve de faire un sort à Ulysse, son compagnon actuel !

Pistache :
S'il devait être humain, Pistache serait un rasta ... Toujours un peu "pété", grand amoureux d'herbe à chats et de méditation - il est vite devenu le faire-valoir de Lucky et se complait dans ce rôle ! Je le soupçonne d'avoir des vues sur Miss Radasse !

Gizmo :
Gizmo est un djeune des banlieues avec sa casquette sur le côté ... Toujours prêt à rendre service, il est le poissard de la bande, mais le plus attachant de tous par sa naïveté et sa bonne volonté ! J'oubliais, il est un grand amateur de foot et collectionne les maillots des plus grands footeux ! Il devient fou quand il voit la photo de Louise sans bikini ! 

Gaby (ex-doudou avant son changement de sexe !  ) :
Gaby incarne la diversité et la tolérance ... Une crème de poilu(e), vagabonde dans l'âme qui pense que "tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil" - Heureusement, la bande la protège et elle peut compter sur tout le monde !

Mamy Zoë : 
La mamy gâteau dans toute sa splendeur ! Elle couve tout le monde d'un regard bienveillant - en plus, c'est une grande amatrice de country ! Les autres aiment bien la charrier gentiment !

Poilec :
Poilec le breton : C'est notre exécuteur des basses oeuvres ... Une sorte de James Bond parmi les poilus ... Il hante les poissonneries du quartier et fait la loi dans le voisinage ! Même les lynx le craignent ! En plus, grand amateur de truffes de bergers malinois - c'est le pote de Médor qu'il a pris pour un ours lors de leur dernière rencontre !

Grigri :
C'est notre témoin de Jéhovah (enfin, de Jéhochat !) ... Petite mallette et petites revues - il nous sert d'agent de liaison dans le voisinage et est chargé du recrutement !

Groovy :
Le regretté vieux Groovy était un râleur né, passionné du "c'était mieux avant" ... Il aurait pu jouer avec Gabin dans les vieux de la vieille ! C'était le philosophe de la bande et chacun d'entre nous le regrette amèrement ! Il aurait certainement été le meilleur copain de Domdom !

Cat Mandou :
Le petit dernier de la bande, cousin de Grigri, grand agitateur de moulins à prières et bouddhiste convaincu !

Et voilà notre petit bestiaire ... N'hésitez pas à y rajouter vos petits compagnons ... Au plus on est de fous, au moins il y a de riz comme dirait Cat Mandou !

Et ne craignez rien ... Je vais bien !  ...


----------



## patlek (29 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je me pose des questions quant à ma santé mentale




MMmrrr... 

Compte combien de chats t'entoure !!!!

Si çà dépasse 20.... 

En gros, si chez toi, çà commence a ressembler à ça:






Houla!!!... le syndrome de Noé te guette!!!!









						Syndrome de Noé — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et ne craignez rien ... Je vais bien !


Et continue comme ça... Heu, comme chat !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Compte combien de chats t'entoure !!!!


 ... T'en fais pas !

Officiellement, je n'ai qu'un seul chat qui habite chez moi : Lucky !

Les autres, sont des squatteurs ou des intermittents - chats des voisins ou du quartier - que je côtoie pratiquement tous les jours et qui viennent me visiter sur ma terrasse pour quémander quelques caresses ou friandises ! 

Pas de chats errants, ils ont tous des "humains" en bonne et due forme - mais si le cas devait se présenter, ma cabane de jardin est à leur disposition avec le gîte et le couvert pour la mauvaise saison ! 

Bon OK, parfois j'en retrouve 2 ou 3 chez moi qui squattent les fauteuils ou les divans ...  ... Mais ils sont tellement attachants !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2021)

Le tout est de savoir lequel vient dormir sur toi la nuit.  
Moi c'est Gribouille, mais avec ses 6 kilos je ne tiens pas longtemps. Des fois l'hiver, Ulysse vient se caler au chaud à côté de moi. Et Pirouette, elle dort avec moi que si elle est blessée, c'est arrivé qu'une fois. 
Ma copine, elle, ne les  attire pas et me traite de cinglé...


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je m'amuse comme un gamin quand j'invente mes dialogues de poilus dans les "aventures de Lucky ..."


Et c'est bien tout ce qui compte. S'amuser comme un gamin ! Oublier son quotidien dans la rédaction d'aventures imaginaires. Que ce soit avec des chats ou des hippopotames, c'est du pareil au même. L'important et tu le mentionnes, c'est de prendre du plaisir dans ce que l'on écrit. C'est tellement plus enrichissant de créer autour de son propre bestiaire que bouffer celui des autres – via l'écran ou la page imprimée. ^^


Toum'aï a dit:


> cinglé...


Après le modo facho, voilà le modo cinglé… Quelle fine équipe, hé hé


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2021)

Ce fil qui vole, après être allé faire un tour en enfer, reviens s'assoir les orteils en éventail, parasol en papier dans le mojito.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2021)

... Hier, j'ai passé une excellente journée avec mes petits-enfants qui ont voulu me faire découvrir un jeu en réseau alors qu'ils savent que je déteste les jeux vidéos à cause, notamment, de la violence qui y est étalée !

Mais, ils m'ont dit : "Papy ! Tu vas adorer !!!" ...  

Et c'est là que j'ai découvert "Fall Guys" ... Un jeu totalement délirant, dans un univers délirant et plein de petits avatars tous aussi fun les uns que les autres ! Aucune violence mais une bonne rigolade assurée en les voyant crapahuter sur des pistes d'obstacles avec des "gamelles" homériques et un bruitage à la hauteur ! Bravo ! 

Bref, j'ai bien rigolé !!!! Et, effectivement, j'ai adoré !


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2021)

Papy croquettes a mis le nez dans les jeux vidéos ?!


On va le perdre les amis !


On va le perdre !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On va le perdre !


Faut l'envoyer s'acheter un peu de lecture...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Papy croquettes a mis le nez dans les jeux vidéos ?!


J'aime assez le "Papy croquettes" qui va remplacer le "Skippy le grand gourou" ...  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'aime assez le "Papy croquettes" qui va remplacer le "Skippy le grand gourou" ...  ...


C'est stratégique !!! En ces temps-ci, on bannira plus facilement un "Skippy le grand gourou" qu'un gentil "Papy croquettes" !!!   

L'adaptation, c'est ce qui compte !


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2021)

Cépadi !


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2021)

On me dit dans l'oreillette que…


…les supporters de la France ont envahi le sujet !


Désolé chères lectrices et chers lecteurs, nous allons devoir flouter les mots qui suivent !




_*ON VOUS A Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip !*_​



C'est horrible !


Heureusement que vous ne lisez pas ça, amis belges…


Heu…reu…sement !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> _*ON VOUS A Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip !*_​


Tu apprécieras quand même que, en tant que bons camarades, on avait apporté la vaseline ... enfin, dans notre cas, la graisse de boeuf !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu apprécieras quand même que, en tant que bons camarades, on avait apporté la vaseline ... enfin, dans notre cas, la graisse de boeuf !


Je comprends mieux la présence de Thierry Henry dans votre staff et le style de préparation qu’il y a introduit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2021)

La Belgique est, de toute évidence, un "curieux" pays !  
Tous les produits commercialisés sur le marché belge doivent porter des mentions dans les 2 principales langues du pays à savoir, le français et le flamand ! 
Ce matin, en faisant mes courses, j'ai pris conscience qu'effectivement, c'était indispensable ... Sinon, comment ferait un de nos compatriotes flamands pour savoir qu'il achète bien du "pâté crème" ??? 






 ... 
Ah ! Ces belges ! ​


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2021)

N’empêche, c’est pratique pour apprendre la langue utile.

charcutier = slager
mon = mijn
pâté = crème
crème = paté


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2021)

Crème paté...   Hopola!!... moi, je serais plutot crème chocolat.


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2021)

Et moi pâte de fruits !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour Monsieur ! Je souhaiterais acquérir un pal pour pimenter la soirée d'Halloween !  
Mais certainement, Monsieur !  ... Je vous fais un empalage cadeau ????
 ... Non ! Merci ! ...  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2021)

En début d'après-midi, je m'aperçois avec horreur que je n'ai pratiquement plus de croquettes spéciales pour mon poilu, Lucky ...  

Ces croquettes, soignent à merveille une déficience urinaire et ne sont vendues que chez les vétérinaires !

Je me rends donc chez mon véto attitré qui, comble de malheur ... est en congés jusque lundi ! re-

Qu'importe, à quelques kms, il y a un autre cabinet vétérinaire et c'est muni de la prescription que je m'y rends ! 

Pfffff ! Il y a foule ... Je vous retranscris ci-après le dialogue avec la vétérinaire :


Bonjour Madame ! je souhaiterais un paquet de croquettes comme ceci (j'avais le paquet vide !) ... voici la prescription !
(pas de bonjour de la véto ! ça commence mal !) ... Vous avez son n° de dossier ???
Non ! Il n'a pas de dossier ici !
Désolé, mais je ne peux pas vous servir, cet article est réservé à *MA* patientèle !
Mais, j'ai une prescription ! 
Prescription ou pas, je ne sers que *MA* patientèle !
Tout ça pour un malheureux paquet de croquettes ???
Oui !

_Moi en voix off : Bon ! J'ai le choix entre pousser une gueulante ou l'humour ... Je préfère l'humour !  et je sors donc une photo de Lucky sur mon smartphone ... _


Regardez-le, le pauvre ! ...  ... Je vais devoir lui annoncer qu'il n'a que deux choix ce week-end ... soit mourir de faim, soit se vider de son sang dans ses urines et tout ça à cause d'un malheureux paquet de croquettes et d'une vétérinaire butée et égoïste censée aimer les animaux !
Je n'aime pas votre humour, Monsieur ! 
Mais, Madame, ce n'est pas de l'humour ... C'est un cri de détresse et de désespoir ! Au revoir, Madame ! 

Je suis donc sorti, entouré de gens hilares qui avaient assisté à la conversation, surtout quand je me suis adressé à un chaton qu'une dame tenait dans ses bras en lui disant : "Bonne chance, petit !" 

Et c'est en partant que je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait des paquets de croquettes tant désirées sur un présentoir derrière le comptoir et pendant une seconde, j'ai été tenté d'en piquer un et de jeter les 30 Euros à la face de la véto ! Mais le comptoir semblait un peu haut, et j'ai préféré ne pas risquer de me tourner en ridicule devant tout le monde ! 

_ps : J'ai encore 3 jours de croquettes spéciales disponibles, de quoi tenir jusque lundi !!! _


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En début d'après-midi, je m'aperçois avec horreur que je n'ai pratiquement plus de croquettes spéciales pour mon poilu, Lucky ...
> _ps : J'ai encore 3 jours de croquettes spéciales disponibles, de quoi tenir jusque lundi !!! _


Sur TokTok un certain Lucky se plaint de son hébergeur incapable de faire des provisions...
Heureusement il y a des provisions de vaccins pour ralentir le vol du virus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

Hier soir, je m'étais décidé à étrenner mon pass sanitaire (en vigueur en wallonie depuis le 1/11) en allant déguster un bon américain frites ...  

Devant moi, un jeune couple avec 2 petits enfants qui se font refuser l'entrée ne disposant pas du document adéquat.

Voyant leurs mines dépitées, j'ai soudain eu un sentiment mitigé de discrimination face à cette obligation et la vision de ce couple et de leurs deux enfants rejoignant leur bagnole après le refus m'a coupé l'appétit.

Et je suis donc rentré chez moi avec un tas de questions et d'interrogations...


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2021)

Dis-toi que ce couple sera peut-être mort la prochaine fois que tu verras leurs enfants orphelins. Ça aide à relativiser.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Dis-toi que ce couple sera peut-être mort la prochaine fois que tu verras leurs enfants orphelins. Ça aide à relativiser.


Je constate avec plaisir que tu es d'un optimisme débordant ce soir !  ...


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2021)

Seulement ce soir ! Ouf, ça va passer alors. 

Quand je vais mal, j'aime bien voir le malheur des autres. Comme ça, je me dis que je ne suis pas le plus à plaindre.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hier soir, je m'étais décidé à étrenner mon pass sanitaire (en vigueur en wallonie depuis le 1/11) en allant déguster un bon américain frites ...
> 
> Devant moi, un jeune couple avec 2 petits enfants qui se font refuser l'entrée ne disposant pas du document adéquat.
> 
> ...


Avec ton pass , tu achetais pour eux et tu revendais avec un petit bénéfice


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2021)

Ou pourquoi pas partager le reste de croquettes ?
... je sors aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

Sortez tous les deux !!!!  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

La semaine prochaine, c'est le 11 novembre ... et à chaque fois je pense à cette petite anecdote :

Pendant plus de 20 ans, j'ai travaillé pour les allemands (je n'ose pas dire "collaboré" ...   ) et chaque année, c'était pareil ! Je devais chaque fois leur rappeler que pour nous, le 11 novembre est un jour férié parce que, bien entendu, chez eux, ils n'avaient rien a fêter !

Et souvent, on me téléphonait pour demander ce qu'était le 11 novembre ... et à chaque fois je répondais : "C'est pour commémorer l'armistice de la "grande guerre" ... la première des deux guerres que vous avez perdues au 20ième siècle" ... 

Et bien, croyez le ou non, malgré leur réputation, mes correspondants avaient de l'humour et ça se terminait toujours dans la bonne humeur !!! 

-----------------------

Et dans la même veine, (mais je l'ai déjà raconté sur le forum) alors que j'étais à Cologne dans un ascenseur avec un collègue, la porte s'ouvre et on voit entrer un ouvrier, casque de protection sur la tête, avec une énorme lampe portative à la main ... c'est alors que je chuchote à mon collègue : "ça c'est de la lampe de boche !!!!" ... Mon collègue a failli y laisser la peau en s'étouffant de rire !!!! 

_J'en rigole maintenant, mais j'ai failli être renié par mon père quand il a appris que je partais dans l'ex-Zaïre pour un groupe allemand ! Il lui a fallu un bon mois pour s'en remettre ! _


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _J'en rigole maintenant, mais j'ai failli être renié par mon père quand il a appris que je partais dans l'ex-Zaïre pour un groupe allemand ! Il lui a fallu un bon mois pour s'en remettre ! _


Hum… à l’époque je présume que c’était plutôt l’ex-Congo Belge.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hum… à l’époque je présume que c’était plutôt l’ex-Congo Belge.


En 1978 c'était déjà le Zaïre sous Mobutu !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En 1978 c'était déjà le Zaïre sous Mobutu !


Oui, mais tu as écrit « ex-Zaïre ». Tu n’as pas pu dire à ton père que tu partais pour l’ex-Zaïre en 1978. À la limite, « futur ex-Zaïre » si tu avais des dons de voyance ou un flair géopolitique hors du commun. 

M’enfin tout cela ne vous a pas rendu le Congo.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

J’y pense… en 1978 c’était Kolwesi.  Tu n’as pas du y rester longtemps.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’y pense… en 1978 c’était Kolwesi.  Tu n’as pas du y rester longtemps.


Mission de 3 mois ... mais à Kinshasa où je logeais à l'Intercontinental à un étage occupé par une section de la légion étrangère ... ça rassure !  
En vérité, c'était relativement calme jusque fin avril et je suis revenu en Belgique au moment où mes nouveaux potes de la légion sont partis vers Kolwezi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2021)

Ouïe ! ouïe ! ouïe ....   ... Je vous ai raconté plus haut l'histoire de la véto revêche qui m'avait refusé des croquettes pour mon poilu vendredi dernier ... ...

Je viens de revenir de chez ma vétérinaire attitrée à qui j'ai raconté l'histoire avec gestes et détails ... Ma tête quand elle m'a dit en rigolant : "ça ne m'étonne pas ... Vous avez eu affaire à ma grande soeur qui a voulu ouvrir son propre cabinet il y a 5 ans !"

J'ai failli tourner de l'oeil !!!!!  ...


----------



## aCLR (8 Novembre 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2021)

Il n'y a rien de plus triste et décevant que d'être trahi par sa propre famille et par son propre sang !!! 

Mon fils aîné qui passait dans ma rue m'a photographié tout occupé à nourrir un poilu !

Nonobstant le fait que je n'étais pas au courant, il a posté la photo sur notre groupe whatsapp en y ajoutant la mention :

*" actualités locales - un SDF drogue les chats errants dans le cadre d'un honteux trafic de fourrure"






 ... *​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il n'y a rien de plus triste et décevant que d'être trahi par sa propre famille et par son propre sang !!!
> 
> Mon fils aîné qui passait dans ma rue m'a photographié tout occupé à nourrir un poilu !
> 
> ...


Tel père...


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2021)

"DRAGUE les chats errants..."


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2021)

Sympa la photal, pour une fois on voit deux poilus !

... sans virus volant.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2021)

Change de bonnet !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Change de bonnet !!


Ouais, mais c'est mon bonnet fétiche !!!  

Lucky : fétiche, peut-être ! ... Mais fait con, sûrement !!! mpffff !!! 
Pistache : c'est sûrement mamy Zoë qui l'a tricoté ! 

Vos gueules les poilus !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais c'est mon bonnet fétiche !!!
> 
> Lucky : fétiche, peut-être ! ... Mais fait con, sûrement !!! mpffff !!!
> Pistache : c'est sûrement mamy Zoë qui l'a tricoté !
> ...




Garde ce bonnet ! 

Quand tu le portes, il y a une sorte d'ambiance qui pourrait évoquer "Le Retour de Serpico"... 
Tu fais semblant de t'occuper d'un chat qui joue le jeu, mais vous regardez tous les deux dans le même sens...   L'air méfiant... 
Sans doute pour piéger des flics véreux venus dans le coin pour toucher des pots-de-vins... 

Surtout, ne change rien !...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2021)

La prochaines fois , met un masque


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il n'y a rien de plus triste et décevant que d'être trahi par sa propre famille et par son propre sang !!!
> 
> Mon fils aîné qui passait dans ma rue m'a photographié tout occupé à nourrir un poilu !
> 
> ...


Une contre-attaque s'impose : ce n'est pas un morveux qui va se moquer impunément de son dabe ! 

Sur le whatsapp familai, la réponse est toute trouvée :

"_tu feras moins le malin quand tu baveras devant ma fiat 595 Abarth Turismo en ne rêvant que d'une chose : que je t'emmène faire un tour !_"....

Le prix risque d'être élevé, mon grand ! 

PS : où en es-tu pour le choix de la couleur ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2021)

Dans le fil sur le covid, @Romuald a parlé de Savonarole ...   ... Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de Savonarole qui, au premier abord me faisait penser à un rouleau de savon ou à une fondue savoyarde (??) - J'ai donc pu constater une fois de plus que ma culture générale laissait à désirer ! 

Toutefois, lorsque j'ai vu qu'il avait été pendu et brûlé, j'ai pensé que c'était un "petit joueur" ... On aurait du ajouter le pal et l'écartèlement pour que le spectacle soit complet et déluré !

A l'heure ou l'on crève d'un bête virus à l'hôpital, intubés et, pour certains, entubés par la politique, je me dis qu'au moins, à l'époque de Savonarole, on savait vivre et mourir avec panache (de fumée, bien entendu !) ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans le fil sur le covid, @Romuald a parlé de Savonarole ...   ... Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de Savonarole qui, au premier abord me faisait penser à un rouleau de savon ou à une fondue savoyarde (??) - J'ai donc pu constater une fois de plus que ma culture générale laissait à désirer !
> 
> Toutefois, lorsque j'ai vu qu'il avait été pendu et brûlé, j'ai pensé que c'était un "petit joueur" ... On aurait du ajouter le pal et l'écartèlement pour que le spectacle soit complet et déluré !
> 
> A l'heure ou l'on crève d'un bête virus à l'hôpital, intubés et, pour certains, entubés par la politique, je me dis qu'au moins, à l'époque de Savonarole, on savait vivre et mourir avec panache (de fumée, bien entendu !) ...


C'est malin  ,
J'ai faim maintenant


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans le fil sur le covid, @Romuald a parlé de Savonarole ...   ... Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de Savonarole qui, au premier abord me faisait penser à un rouleau de savon ou à une fondue savoyarde (??) - J'ai donc pu constater une fois de plus que ma culture générale laissait à désirer !


Pourtant, je l’avais évoqué ici :





__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

Canada : des livres Tintin et Astérix détruits car jugés néfastes aux autochtones :oops:  Détruire les livres, c'est un bon moyen de ne pouvoir jamais expliquer en quoi éventuellement ils ont des aspects critiquables.




					forums.macg.co


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2021)

Et c'est à ce moment précis de la discussion qu'il dégaina l'imparable !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2021)

J'aurais voulu poster une photo de *mes* poilus affublés de petits bonnets de Noël pour vous souhaiter un joyeux Noël ... mais, c'est peine perdue ! 

Ils sont littéralement ingérables ... Pas moyen de les grouper ni de leur mettre les petits bonnets de Noël et comme ma réserve d'iso-betadine est épuisée, j'ai renoncé au projet au risque de me retrouver aux urgences le soir de Noël ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, mes poilus et moi vous souhaitons une joyeuse fête de Noël et un excellent réveillon plein d'amour et de douceur ! 






Lucky : Arf ! Il a du faire appel à des intermittents du spectacle pour poster sa photo ! 
Pistache : C'est Gizmo qui a foutu la m..... en se jetant sur nos bonnets ! 
Gizmo : Quand je vois leurs gueules, ils ont été sûrement payés au lance-pierre ... s'il ont été payés, les pauvres ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! C'est de l'exploitation pure et simple ! 
Lucky : Allez ! joyeux Noël à tous quand même ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2021)

Moi : Au moins, Fifi n'a pas fait la difficile, elle !!!!! 
Gizmo : Ouais ! Mais les clébards, c'est des gros larbins ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Ouais !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2022)

Petite réflexion sur un problème dont personne n'en aura rien à foutre !   

En vieillissant, on aura tous un jour ou l'autre des problèmes d'audition - et c'est mon cas !  

Depuis des mois, j'ai fait la constatation suivante : lorsque je regarde un film à la TV, je suis obligé de jouer incessamment avec la télécommande pour augmenter le volume pour comprendre clairement les dialogues et à baisser la volume lors des scènes "musicales" qui me vrillent les tympans et font sursauter mes poilus ! 

Or, cela n'arrive que lorsque je regarde des films récents ou actuels !

Par contre, lorsque je regarde des films "anciens" ... aucun problème et la télécommande reste sagement à sa place sur l'accoudoir du fauteuil sans que j'ai besoin d'augmenter ou baisser le volume !

Je me suis fait encore une fois cette réflexion hier soir en regardant "La nuit des généraux" qui date de 1967 et dont j'ai apprécié le confort d'écoute du début à la fin sans avoir besoin de brandir cette p.... de télécommande !

Alors, serait-ce du aux conditions actuelles de tournage et de prise de son, ou la mode est elle aux acteurs qui marmonnent plus qu'ils ne parlent ? A vrai dire, je n'en sais rien et j'espère que certains d'entre vous auront un avis éclairé sur ce sujet ô combien existentiel ! 

Bon ! Inutile de me dire que la masturbation rend sourd ... ça je le sais, bande de nases !


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'espère que certains d'entre vous auront un avis éclairé sur ce sujet ô combien existentiel !



Active les sous-titres....

Et plus rien des intrigues ne t'échappera!!!


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2022)

En fonction de ta TV/Système Audio il y a des réglages qui peuvent changer du tout au tout. Baisse les basses et monte les médium


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

Je suis certain qu'il connait les paroles des vieux films , donc pas besoin de beaucoup de son


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Or, cela n'arrive que lorsque je regarde des films récents ou actuels !


M'étonne pas : les films actuels ont horreur du silence, donc dès qu'il n'y a plus de dialogue on colle de la musique. Sans parler de celle destinée à appuyer le propos (Ah, les musiques 'angoissantes'   , ou spécialité US, l'accordéon pour indiquer qu'on est en France   ) Quant à la compréhension des dialogues, je confirme : avec l'âge - même si je n'ai pas le tien  -, c'est de plus en plus difficile. Je le constate chaque fois que je regarde un film avec mon gamin, qui n'a aucun problème avec les marmonneurs et ceux qui déclament à la mitraillette, font tomber les finales, etc.

La vieillesse est un naufrage !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Active les sous-titres....


Ouais ! Mais j'ai un cerveau mono-tâche ... soit je lis, soit je regarde et pas les deux en même temps !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> En fonction de ta TV/Système Audio il y a des réglages qui peuvent changer du tout au tout. Baisse les basses et monte les médium


Déjà essayé ... en vain !   
En plus, le temps que je me retrouve dans le menu audio pour modifier les réglages, j'ai raté l'assassin !


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2022)

J'ai eu le même problème sur quelques films récents. C'est clairement une volonté des créateurs de renforcer les ambiances Sonor au détriment des dialogues. Très regrettable.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> M'étonne pas : les films actuels ont horreur du silence, donc dès qu'il n'y a plus de dialogue on colle de la musique. Sans parler de celle destinée à appuyer le propos (Ah, les musiques 'angoissantes'   , ou spécialité US, l'accordéon pour indiquer qu'on est en France   ) Quant à la compréhension des dialogues, je confirme : avec l'âge - même si je n'ai pas le tien  -, c'est de plus en plus difficile. Je le constate chaque fois que je regarde un film avec mon gamin, qui n'a aucun problème avec les marmonneurs et ceux qui déclament à la mitraillette, font tomber les finales, etc.
> 
> La vieillesse est un naufrage !


Je plussoie à mort ! (façon de parler bien entendu !) ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

La voila la solution


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2022)

Ha... Une début de piste (??) acheter un casque (pas un casque à pointe, un casque audio...)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2022)

Oui. C’est souvent un choix de mixage assez pourri à coup de 5.1 ou de 7.1. de DST et Dolby Surround. Alors, si en plus on a des problèmes d’audition...

Pour lire un Bluray Disc il faudrait tout un système multi-média avec des enceintes aux quatre coins du salon.

Les vieux films sont souvent en mono ou en simple stéréo et échappent au problème.

Acheter un casque audio. Pas la peine de mettre des cents et des milles. Un machin à 30-40 € sur Amazon suffit largement.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite réflexion sur un problème dont personne n'en aura rien à foutre !
> 
> En vieillissant, on aura tous un jour ou l'autre des problèmes d'audition - et c'est mon cas !
> 
> ...




Je crois avoir compris pourquoi ton problème se pose essentiellement avec des films récents issus de pays anglophones (ou autres) et doublés en français.
Les doublages récents ont forcément été réalisés avec un protocole Covid-19 renforcé, ce qui nous amène, minimum, à deux masques FFP2 superposés l'un sur l'autre par doubleur, voire deux FFP3, ou un de chaque l'un sur l'autre évidemment.
Ce qui peut, par exemple, nous donner des dialogues comme :

    " - Hhhhmpg  nn pf hhhhg?...
      - Mmmf mpfff fnm?...
      - Mmmnnn...
      - Ntgmmm ?...
      - Ah ah ah !... Mmmf mnpf zmpf!... "

Un réglage fin dans le menu "son" peut être tenté, mais sans garantie de succès...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2022)

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à remarquer ce phénomène. Souvent les parties musicales sont assourdissantes. Il m'arrive moi aussi de jouer de la télécommande pour regarder un film.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à remarquer ce phénomène. Souvent les parties musicales sont assourdissantes. Il m'arrive moi aussi de jouer de la télécommande pour regarder un film.


Il m'est déjà arrivé de zapper un film du fait de la différence de volume entre les dialogues (peu audibles) et la musique assourdissante !
J'ai remarqué aussi que dans la plupart des films "anciens", les dialogues entre acteurs se passaient dans le silence sans la présence gênante d'une musique de fond qui pollue l'ambiance générale et qui n'ajoute rien à l'intrigue.
Je suis aussi parfois ennuyé par les "flashs" ou les images style stroboscopiques qui émaillent certaines productions à grand spectacle - mon nystagmus n'y résiste pas !  
Mais bon ! En tant que "dinosaure", je n'y changerai rien ... Reste plus qu'à subir et à en prendre mon parti avant de disparaître !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

J'avais aussi ce mauvais son avec la box Orange , j'ai investi dans une bonne barre de son et depuis , j'ai plus de gêne 
Je regrette pas mon achat


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2022)

Les séries sont particulièrement pénibles à écouter, les acteurs marmonnent et chuchotent... Ils jouent entre eux dans leur coin sans se préoccuper des spectateurs. Ils parlent sans ouvrir la bouche, sans articuler, soucieux surtout d'exhiber leur dentifrice...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Février 2022)

Ces 2 dernières années, confinement oblige, je me suis découvert deux nouvelles passions télévisuelles, à savoir les documentaires animaliers et ... ... les films de zombis !  

Après avoir exploré les classiques, dont, notamment, le célèbre "walking dead", je me suis aperçu qu'il existait 2 sortes de zombis, les lents et les rapides style Ussain Bolt.

Si, dans la réalité, je préfèrerais avoir affaire aux lents qui augmenteraient mes chances de survie de façon exponentielle, j'avoue avoir une préférence visuelle pour les rapides qui se tapent le 100 m en moins de 10 secondes avec 2 mètres d'intestins dégoulinants dans la gueule, et dans lesquels ils se prennent les pieds en boulant les uns sur les autres dans une cavalcade dantesque et sanguinolente !  

Alors, entre deux documentaires sur les lampyres, pieuvres mimétiques et gypaètes barbus, j'ai exploré le monde "zombi" en tentant de tomber sur la perle rare !

Et, j'ai trouvé cette perle dans le cinéma coréen qui, au-delà d'une musique de fond lobotomisante et intrusive, m'a permis de découvrir des scènes dépassant tout entendement humain ... D'abord, c'est coréen (inutile de vous en dire plus !), ensuite certaines scènes sont réellement poilantes et délirantes dans la démesure zombiesque et je n'ose penser aux tonnes d'hémoglobine qu'il a fallu produire pour terminer cette série ! 

J'avoue avoir "pris mon pied" (avant qu'on ne me l'arrache !   ) en regardant certains épisodes, et, comme je vous aime bien, je me permets de partager le trailer avec vous !  







 ​


----------



## patlek (1 Février 2022)

Moi, j' auime bien les films de zombies (sans préférence pour les lents ou les rapides)

En coréen, je te conseillerais "Last train for busan" avec des zombies rapides


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2022)

Je n'ai pas encore vu la suite…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> En coréen, je te conseillerais "Last train for busan" avec des zombies rapides


 ... Sont forts ces coréens en matière de zombis rapides !!!! ...


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2022)

Je viens de recevoir in message du groupe associatif de l’estuaire. Ces doux dingues recensant l’activité nocturne des lampyres sur le territoire français.

Accrochez-vous les amis ! Un nouveau lampyre débarque en France ! Je ne vais pas vous divulguer le contenu mais vous le partager !


C’est par ici que ça se passe !

[édité]


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir in message du groupe associatif de l’estuaire. Ces doux dingues recensant l’activité nocturne des lampyres sur le territoire français.
> 
> Accrochez-vous les amis ! Un nouveau lampyre débarque en France ! Je ne vais pas vous divulguer le contenu mais vous le partager !


Merci pour cette information intéressante.
Les êtres vivants produisant de la lumière seront peut-être utilisés comme sources d'éclairage bio ! 
Un exemple de projet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Accrochez-vous les amis ! Un nouveau lampyre débarque en France ! Je ne vais pas vous divulguer le contenu mais vous le partager !


Des lampyres sud-américains ... ...  
Sans nul doute, les amateurs pourront les croiser bientôt dans les allées du bois de Boulogne !!!


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2022)

La suite se déroule par ici


----------

